# 24 H MTB Rennen in Alfhausen



## dani72 (27. November 2010)

am 28./29. Mai 2011 findet ein 24 Stunden MTB Rennen in Alfhausen bei Osnabrück Rund um den Alfsee statt. Es wird eine etwa 10 km lange Runde gefahren. es können sich einzelne Fahrer, 2 er Teams, 4 er Teams oder 8 er Teams bilden. Der Start wird am Samstag um 14:00 Uhr sein.
Weitere Infos gibt es unter www.aktivsee.de


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2010)

da die seite ja eh noch im aufbau ist, hier nur eine kleine anmerkung.

lesbarkeit des weißen textes vor dem hintergrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic03 (27. November 2010)

junge,junge,junge...

Geile Sache! Endlich mal ein 24h Rennen in der Gegend! Hoffe es wird ein Erfolg!


----------



## lone_wolf (27. November 2010)

Werde dabei sein!

Vorfreude ist schon eine der besseren Freuden


----------



## exto (28. November 2010)

Hähä.... 

So ist das mit den guten Vorsätzen. Jetzt werden die ersten 2011er schon weit vor Sylvester über Bord geworfen 

Woll'n wir zusammen hinfahren? Per Rad? ich könnte dich am Kanal einsammeln


----------



## lone_wolf (28. November 2010)

Na ja, zumindest hab' ich es versucht 

Ein bisschen Spaß in 2011 muss ja sein - und die Region zu unterstützen ist ja auch keine schlechte Sache...

Wie sieht's bei Dir aus? Gib's doch zu - Du bist doch im Geiste auch schon dabei. Alfine oder ohne, starr oder bequem, wie sieht die Strecke wohl aus/Taktik. Kann man vorab mal schauen...

Kurze Anfahrt, fairer Preis, mal was Neues - eigentlich...


----------



## exto (28. November 2010)

Hast mich erwischt 

Passt eigentlich ganz gut in mein Trainingskonzept für's "Fernziel". Aber dann nicht mit übertriebenem Ehrgeiz und einer Platzierung im Hinterkopf, sondern tatsächlich als teil einer netten Tour über's (lange) Wochenende mit An- und Abfahrt auf "eigener Achse"...

Die Alfine ist übrigens mittlerweile in den Keller verbannt und nur noch (falls es mir in den Kopf kommt) für die Alpen vorgeseh'n. Schon in Duisburg und auch jetzt nach der Bike-Pause hab ich gemerkt, dass mir das ganze "Geschalte" schwer auf den Geist geht...


----------



## Mishima (30. November 2010)

Sehe Ich auch so- endlich mal vor der Haustür ohne diese Anreisegeschichten!

Hoffentlich wird das was (auch wenn Ich nächstes jahr eigentlich keine 24 H Rennen mehr fahren wollte), aber da ja eh das Wochenende im gleichen Wald gefahren wird, kann man auch dort hin


----------



## exto (30. November 2010)

Da versammeln sich ja wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen  Schön!!!


----------



## dani72 (30. November 2010)

wie ich heute erfahren habe, sind schon 50 Anmeldungen für das 24 H Rennen angekommen. Das ist schön für eine Erstveranstaltung.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (30. November 2010)

Wir haben auf HFS auch die Werbetrommel gerührt. Das 1. Team hat sich bereits formiert und angemeldet. Das 2. wird gerade zusammengestellt. Kontaktier doch mal den Admin der Seite! Vielleicht schreibt er eine kleine Ankündigung als Aufhänger auf seiner Startseite. Dürften dort auch einige lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (2. Dezember 2010)

Angemeldet und überwiesen


----------



## exto (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich auch


----------



## tangoba62 (3. Dezember 2010)

Die Flow Junkies / Bike Sport Lippe sind auch angemeldet.

Im 4er-Team


----------



## Mishima (9. Dezember 2010)

J A U - Ich nun auch


----------



## maddda (12. Dezember 2010)

Sagt mal was is das denn für ne strecke?...bei mir stehen da keine infos zur rennstrecke


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)

überraschung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (12. Dezember 2010)

Lass mich mal raten: Solostart?

Das wär aber keine Überraschung sondern die logische Folge deiner Taten


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)

das war eigentlich auf maddda bezogen!

einen solostart traue ich mir auf keinen fall zu!
da kommt irgendwann im alter mit nem titan-hardtail.

bin mir noch nicht mal sicher ob ich die challenge komplett fahre. möchte mal mehr im harz fahren. der endurothon reizt mich son bischen.


----------



## Mishima (6. Januar 2011)

Strecke ist nun auf der Start Seite abgebildet- komplett rund um den See, mit 2 Wasserdurchfahrten 

Sieht doch top aus (Hauptsache es gibt dort nicht dauernd Wanderer auf der Strecke).

Wer fährt öfter dort und kennt die Verhältnisse-flach um den See, oder Anstiege wie z. B. Duisburg (die beiden einzigen).
Die Wege sind bestimmt schön breit- oder?


----------



## md-hammer (6. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Hähä....
> 
> So ist das mit den guten Vorsätzen. Jetzt werden die ersten 2011er schon weit vor Sylvester über Bord geworfen
> 
> Woll'n wir zusammen hinfahren? Per Rad? ich könnte dich am Kanal einsammeln



Was interessiert mich heute mein Geschwätz von gestern. 

Ein sehr interessanter Termin. Könnte eine super alternative werden für das ausgefallene Rennen in Lofer. 
Preis ist OK und die Anreise hält sich auch in Grenzen. Habe auch rein zufällig das ganze Wochenende frei. 
Ist die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ?
Gruß Michael


----------



## md-hammer (6. Januar 2011)

Was ist in der Startgebühr alles enthalten. z.B. Nudelparty....


----------



## dani72 (8. Januar 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Was ist in der Startgebühr alles enthalten. z.B. Nudelparty....



die Nudelparty soll extra kosten. Es werden Neuigkeiten auf der Seite dieses WE erwartet.
Die Teilnehmerzahl soll begrenzt sein, wenn ich das richtig lese 250 Teams max. 900 Fahrer. Die Meldelisten sollen in ein paar Tagen abrufbar sein.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2011)

Mishima schrieb:


> Strecke ist nun auf der Start Seite abgebildet- komplett rund um den See, mit 2 Wasserdurchfahrten
> 
> Sieht doch top aus (Hauptsache es gibt dort nicht dauernd Wanderer auf der Strecke).
> 
> ...



Es wird sicherlich ein paar mal den Alfseedeich hoch und runter gehen. Ansonsten ist das Geläuf eher flach einzuschätzen.


----------



## Peter88 (8. Januar 2011)

Mishima schrieb:


> Strecke ist nun auf der Start Seite abgebildet- komplett rund um den See, mit 2 Wasserdurchfahrten



24 stunden in einer nassen hose..
freue mich schon auf dem 28. mai


----------



## exto (9. Januar 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Es wird sicherlich ein paar mal den Alfseedeich hoch und runter gehen. Ansonsten ist das Geläuf eher flach einzuschätzen.



Also Übersetzung 44/16...

Ach nee, is ja noch früh im Jahr. 44/18. Dietmar, was meinst du?

Wird ja schließlich mal Zeit, die technischen Details zu klären 

Michael, gib dir'n Ruck! Ich bin dieses Jahr nicht in Duisburg. Wo sollen wir denn sonst einen ausfahren?


----------



## lone_wolf (9. Januar 2011)

Wird bei mir wohl auf 42/18 hinauslaufen - für die möglicherweise giftigen Anstiege hab' ich den Hebel am Vorbau auf 345mm je Seite beim Starrbike verlängert 

Freu' mich schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (18. Januar 2011)

Ich habe noch ein Eisen im Feuer , daher kann ich noch nicht zusagen. Wenn ich von da eine Absage erhalte, dann melde ich mich auch (wenn noch was frei ist ) als Solostarter


----------



## lone_wolf (1. Februar 2011)

Teilnehmerliste ist online


----------



## Mishima (2. Februar 2011)

Noch kommen wir alle aufs Treppchen  (Einzel)


----------



## exto (4. Februar 2011)

Wie geil  

Wenn das so bleibt, musst du aber auch noch als Singlespeeder antreten. Das wär dann das erste reine SSP-24H-Rennen in Deutschland (wenn nicht weltweit)


----------



## lone_wolf (4. Februar 2011)

Dann ist ja eine Top Ten Platzierung für mich durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen...


----------



## apoptygma (10. Februar 2011)

Die "Geflammten" schlagen auch als 2er auf


----------



## Scott-y (12. Februar 2011)

Da muß das dann wohl mein Singlespeeder werden


----------



## lone_wolf (12. Februar 2011)

Wow - 29er mit verkürztem Nachlauf für mehr Wendigkeit


----------



## Scott-y (13. Februar 2011)

Extem teuerer Leichtbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2011)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Extem teuerer Leichtbau



Hui, dekadent!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (21. Februar 2011)

habe uns soeben auch angemeldet, 2er Team,
Scott-y wir waren in Duisburg vor euch, Platz 9 2er Team,
Seit ihr dieses Jahr auch wieder in Duisburg dabei ? Dann fahren wir dieses Jahr 2 mal gegeneinander 
Bei Rad am Ring sind wir auch mit dem Rennrad 2er gemeldet,

Auf der Seite steht was von 100 hm auf der 10 km Runde, 
ich kenne den Alfsee nur vom Boarden wo sollen denn da 100 hm zusammen kommen ?


----------



## Scott-y (22. Februar 2011)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> habe uns soeben auch angemeldet, 2er Team,
> Scott-y wir waren in Duisburg vor euch, Platz 9 2er Team,
> Seit ihr dieses Jahr auch wieder in Duisburg dabei ? Dann fahren wir dieses Jahr 2 mal gegeneinander
> 
> In Duisburg warte ich diesmal noch auf einen Einzel-Startplatz. Wenn das nichts wird, verdinge ich mich als Söldner für 2er Team´s mit Unterbesetzung. Das Ganze läuft aber nur wenn ich für´s Alpecin-Team eine Absage bekomme, dann kann ich auch an den Alfsee kommen. Denn sonst sind die Termine zu knapp beieinander.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2011)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> habe uns soeben auch angemeldet, 2er Team,
> Scott-y wir waren in Duisburg vor euch, Platz 9 2er Team,
> Seit ihr dieses Jahr auch wieder in Duisburg dabei ? Dann fahren wir dieses Jahr 2 mal gegeneinander
> Bei Rad am Ring sind wir auch mit dem Rennrad 2er gemeldet,
> ...



Zum Teil den Deich hoch und runter!


----------



## Scott-y (1. März 2011)

Ich habe Probleme beim Anmelden. Im Onlineformular reicht für alle Angaben der Platz nicht und in der Doc. Datei lässt sich nicht alles aktivieren wie. Anzahl der Betreuer und die Einverständniserklärung. Wie habt ihr das gemacht?


----------



## exto (2. März 2011)

Heh, schön, dass du dich anmelden willst 

Am besten füllst du einfach aus, was geht, schickst es ab und meldest dich hinterher per Mail bei den Jungs um eventuelle Fragen zu klären. Funktioniert! Die Leute sind auf Zack.

Schon die Schaltung an deinem Rad entfernt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (2. März 2011)

So meine Anmeldung als Solo ist raus.Ich habe noch ein Solo-Fahrer angeworben der meldet sich auch noch an. @Exto den kennst du auch schon, es ist  Marco- der Rennfahrer von Duisburg 2009. Auf ebener Strecke ohne Trail´s auf jedenfall eine Hausnummer.


----------



## Scott-y (2. März 2011)

Mishima schrieb:


> Noch kommen wir alle aufs Treppchen  (Einzel)


Jetzt nicht mehr Jetzt kostet es Schweiß und Schmerzen


----------



## Mishima (6. März 2011)

Dann muss Ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, z.B. Kathegorie Dick über 40 oder so 
Bei meiner momentanen Fitness (fettness), schaffe Ich es kaum mit dem Rad von hier zum Start (wollte ja bei gutem Wetter mit Anhänger + Rad zum See)!


----------



## Scott-y (6. März 2011)

Mishima schrieb:


> Dann muss Ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, z.B. Kathegorie Dick über 40 oder so
> Bei meiner momentanen Fitness (fettness), schaffe Ich es kaum mit dem Rad von hier zum Start (wollte ja bei gutem Wetter mit Anhänger + Rad zum See)!


 Da ist noch so viel Zeit bis zum Start. Natürlich auch für genug Ausreden ,,nicht Fit" zu sein.
 Vorschlag die Unter 40 und unter 75 kg fahren mit Anhänger und Zusatzgewicht.


----------



## Sabo.g (6. März 2011)

Hallo, kurze Frage: Vielleicht habe ich es auch einfach nur überlesen - wir sind zwar angemeldet, doch wie läuft das mit der Bezahlung (Vor Ort oder Überweisung?)

Weitere Frage: Wie sieht es mit der Stromversorgung vor Ort aus?

MFG Sabo


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (7. März 2011)

Anmelden, Geld Überweisen und dann stehst du auf der Liste, 
Strom sollte kein Problem sein, ist ja ein Campingplatz, eine Wasserskianlage und noch vieles mehr in der nähe, da sollten wir doch Strom bekommen



Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo, kurze Frage: Vielleicht habe ich es auch einfach nur überlesen - wir sind zwar angemeldet, doch wie läuft das mit der Bezahlung (Vor Ort oder Überweisung?)
> 
> Weitere Frage: Wie sieht es mit der Stromversorgung vor Ort aus?
> 
> MFG Sabo


----------



## Sabo.g (7. März 2011)

Stehe aber bereits auf der Liste, obwohl noch kein Geld überwiesen ist! Habe bisher auch keine Bankverbindung gesehen.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Scott-y (7. März 2011)

Wenn du den Link zum Ammeldeformular nimmst ,die doc-Datei ,da steht sie drinn. Ich hatte sie auch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Sabo.g (7. März 2011)

Danke


----------



## ohneworte (23. April 2011)

Moin,

gibt es hier eigentlich was neues vom Alfsee? Ist ja nicht mehr so lange hin.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (30. April 2011)

Wenn die KM Rundenangabe paßt, wird es auf jeden Fall die größte Runde bei den 24 H Rennen(außer Finale), da alle anderen sich meist auf Strecken von 4-6 KM tummeln-was dann bedeuten sollte:Keine 1500 Starter auf längerer Strecke, also mehr Platz und Spass!

Ist langsam auch eine Marotte (wie beim Triathlon) immer kleinere Kreise zu ziehen, aus Gründen des Publikumwirksamkeit.

Ausserdem ist dort Landschaftlich einiges zu sehen, Kalkriese (Varusschlacht), Hünengräber und einiges sonst noch-also alles für ein richtiges Wochenende draußen!

Und ich habe das Glück das ein Bekannter direkt ein Haus praktisch an der Strecke hat (500 m)= Super Rahmenbedingungen, wenn jetzt das Wetter paßt 

NACHTRAG: Aber voll ist es geworden in der Startliste habe Ich gerade gesehen (scheint so als ob es die Niedersachsen-Radsportvereine-Interrimsmeisterschaft wird, so viele Teams mit demselben Namen).


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2011)

Mishima schrieb:


> Wenn die KM Rundenangabe paßt, wird es auf jeden Fall die größte Runde bei den 24 H Rennen(außer Finale), da alle anderen sich meist auf Strecken von 4-6 KM tummeln-was dann bedeuten sollte:Keine 1500 Starter auf längerer Strecke, also mehr Platz und Spass!
> 
> Ist langsam auch eine Marotte (wie beim Triathlon) immer kleinere Kreise zu ziehen, aus Gründen des Publikumwirksamkeit.
> 
> ...





Vielleicht bin ich auch nur blind...aber wo steht die Rundenlänge (gibts auch ne HM Angabe?)

Ich jedenfalls freu mich schon drauf...


----------



## Mishima (30. April 2011)

Es stand mal auf der Seite(keine Ahnung mehr wo).

Dort stand, meine Ich,  knapp 10km mit 110 hm (wurde bestimmt geändert-PEST).
Kenn den See nicht, aber ob einmal rund 10 km ist 

Jedenfalls ist es näher als alle anderen - DAS ändert sich nicht


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2011)

Mishima schrieb:


> Es stand mal auf der Seite(keine Ahnung mehr wo).
> 
> Dort stand, meine Ich,  knapp 10km mit 110 hm (wurde bestimmt geändert-PEST).
> Kenn den See nicht, aber ob einmal rund 10 km ist
> ...



*hehe ok danke.

Wir sehen uns dort


----------



## fossibaer (30. April 2011)

Moin,
da mußt du auf der HP unter News schauen dann Facebook anklicken und dort unter 
Info steht 1okm und 100hm.Auserdem steht da was von Winddurchfahrten,
was ist das??

Grüsse


----------



## Echinopsis (30. April 2011)

Nur noch 4 Wochen, ich bin wirklich gespannt auf das Rennen und die Strecke. 100 hm auf 10 km sind ja nicht viel, der Wind könnte da eher zur Herausforderung werden. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.

@fossibaer: Na, bist du wieder fit? Ich treffe mich morgen mit 3/4 der Flowjunkies zum Biken und Quatschen wegen des Rennens. Anschließend mache ich dann natürlich Meldung an den Kapitän 

MfG Tine


----------



## fossibaer (30. April 2011)

@Tine,das ist sehr löblich,und schön weiter trainieren dann kann ich mich noch schonen!!

Grüsse


----------



## Mishima (1. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte immer gemeint es wären "Wasserdurchfahrten", weil irgenwo am Anfang jemand schrieb-toll, 24 Stunden mit nassen Strümpfen. Ich meinte gesehen zu haben es sei Bachdurchfahrten, wäre auch einleuchtend.

Winddurchfahrten hatte Ich die letzten 2 Tage genug 

Wetter wie Ostern wäre


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. Mai 2011)

Wir haben unseren 1 Mai am Alfsee verbracht, und waren mit dem Kettcar auf der Strecke, bzw oben auf dem Damm. Das war ganz schön windig, da wird Windschattenfahren angesagt sein.
Die Wasserdurchfahrt das ist ein kleiner Bach da fahren wir am Anfung und am Ende durch.
Ich frag mich nur wie die Strecke MTBtauglich gemacht werden soll , 
Wiesenweg, Schotter und ab und zu den Damm hoch, ich bin echt gespannt aber freu mich drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissSimplon (4. Mai 2011)

Gibts da auch nen Anmeldeschluss??? (Datum?)


----------



## Mishima (4. Mai 2011)

Anmeldeschluß ist, wenn man auf eine direkte Anfrage beim Veranstalter eine Absage bekommt (meine Einstellung ).


----------



## Mishima (19. Mai 2011)

Kennt eigentlich jemand die Beschaffenheit der Umgebungsstrecke-ist die Strecke komplett ohne Schatten und Wald (eben nur um den See oder ähnlich wie beim Triathlon Sassenberg mit Walddurchfahrten etc).

Ist man dort die ganze Zeit der Sonne ausgesetzt-könnte dann schnell heftig werden wegen Hitze oder Sonnenbrand?

Sonst muss Ich noch Samstag hinfahren um mir die Strecke anzuschauen!


----------



## apoptygma (19. Mai 2011)

Mishima schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand die Beschaffenheit der Umgebungsstrecke-ist die Strecke komplett ohne Schatten und Wald (eben nur um den See oder ähnlich wie beim Triathlon Sassenberg mit Walddurchfahrten etc).
> 
> Ist man dort die ganze Zeit der Sonne ausgesetzt-könnte dann schnell heftig werden wegen Hitze oder Sonnenbrand?
> 
> Sonst muss Ich noch Samstag hinfahren um mir die Strecke anzuschauen!



Hitze? hast du einen anderen Ca. wetterbericht als wir?


----------



## Mishima (19. Mai 2011)

Wetterbericht!!!

Also Ich habe in den letzten 8 Tagen Temperaturen von 7° - 32° gehabt.
Ist alles möglich, so schnell wie das zur Zeit wechselt.
Und auf einer offenen Strecke brennt es schon über die Stunden, und wenn es keinen Schatten gibt...................!


----------



## Scott-y (20. Mai 2011)

Schalte mal bei Google -Earth die Bilder zu. Gegen einen Baum wird wohl keiner von uns fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2011)

Die Strecke wird wohl sehr offen aussehen!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. Mai 2011)

hinter bzw. vor der Bachdurchfahrt, die ja jetzt mit Brücke sein sollen, ist etwas Wald. Das wäre am Anfang und am Ende der Runde.
Um den See standen nicht viele Bäume, wenn die Sonne rauskommt werden wir schön braun sein nach dem Rennen. 
Ist doch gut, brauchen wir nicht extra Sommerurlaub buchen


----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2011)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> hinter bzw. vor der Bachdurchfahrt, die ja jetzt mit Brücke sein sollen, ist etwas Wald. Das wäre am Anfang und am Ende der Runde.
> Um den See standen nicht viele Bäume, wenn die Sonne rauskommt werden wir schön braun sein nach dem Rennen.
> Ist doch gut, brauchen wir nicht extra Sommerurlaub buchen



Stimmt  Und da ich 2er fahre habe ich viel Sonnenzeit ....also wenn....!


----------



## lone_wolf (22. Mai 2011)

www.wetter.com sagt: wasserfeste Sonnenmilch verwenden


----------



## Mishima (23. Mai 2011)

würde bitte jemand für den Fall das es, obwohl doch vom Veranstalter  gutes Wetter bereitgestellt sein sollte, doch noch Regen gibt einen TV mitbringen- dann abwarten und Giro schauen und neu motivieren 

Am besten wäre DIE hätten mit ihrer "Regen" Prognose recht wie dieses Wochenende. Mit Regen drohn, Sonne liefern, war gut-gefiel!

A -Topic:
Ich hoffe nicht (befürchte aber) das dort viele Leute auf der Strecke rumlaufen, da es auch ein Anlagengebiet ist, Erlebnis und Naherholung etc. und Teile der Wegstrecke paralell genutzt werden - hast plötzlich nen Surfer neben Dir stehn


----------



## ohneworte (23. Mai 2011)

Mishima schrieb:


> würde bitte jemand für den Fall das es, obwohl doch vom Veranstalter  gutes Wetter bereitgestellt sein sollte, doch noch Regen gibt einen TV mitbringen- dann abwarten und Giro schauen und neu motivieren
> 
> Am besten wäre DIE hätten mit ihrer "Regen" Prognose recht wie dieses Wochenende. Mit Regen drohn, Sonne liefern, war gut-gefiel!
> 
> ...



Cool, mit nem Brett auf die Piste "brettern"!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Mai 2011)

Moin,

hier gibt es mal einen kleinen Eindruck zum Teilverlauf der Strecke. Nur der Fahrer macht den Eindruck als ob er den einen oder anderen Genever intus hÃ¤tte. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCc69F6MSC4"]YouTube        - âªRieste voorbereiding.wmvâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Mishima (25. Mai 2011)

Die Brücke am Anfang ist bestimmt eine von den Wasserdurchfahrten, da dort eh immer Leute drüber maschieren, kann man besser unten durch 

Habe heute noch gedacht als es durch den Teuto ging, was man hier für schöne Rennen gestalten könnte- Reine MTB Strecken!

ABER- schon froh über die Veranstaltung in der Nähe, und ein See mit allem und Campingplatz ist immer schon eine gute Infra


----------



## ohneworte (25. Mai 2011)

Bei uns im Wald wäre die Strecke auch deutlich schöner, nur an der Infra würde es dann bei uns leider auch scheitern!


----------



## exto (25. Mai 2011)

Ist zwar OT, passt aber doch irgendwie zu den letzten Beiträgen:

Lasst uns doch einfach mal ein kleines, lauschiges, eher illegales Langstreckenrennen unter Eingeweihten auf ner *richtigen* MTB-Strecke veranstalten. So ganz ohne Infrastruktur, Sicherheitsauflagen  und Gedöns. Radfahrn, hinterher ne Kiste Bier und n Grill, fertig!

Ich hab da schon ne sehr konkrete Idee in der Schublade stecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (25. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT, passt aber doch irgendwie zu den letzten Beiträgen:
> 
> Lasst uns doch einfach mal ein kleines, lauschiges, eher illegales Langstreckenrennen unter Eingeweihten auf ner *richtigen* MTB-Strecke veranstalten. So ganz ohne Infrastruktur, Sicherheitsauflagen  und Gedöns. Radfahrn, hinterher ne Kiste Bier und n Grill, fertig!
> 
> Ich hab da schon ne sehr konkrete Idee in der Schublade stecken...




...bin sicher nicht konkurrenzfähig, aber dabei, bei bier und grill sowieso!


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich diesen hohen Wiesenanteil sehe, wird es die Hölle, wenn es wirklich viel regnen sollt.

Ich hoff ja immer noch, das die Brücken befahren werden und man nicht durch das Wasser muss....das wird dann eher unangenehm auf die Distanz...

Gucken wir mal....


----------



## Sabo.g (26. Mai 2011)

Hi, ja wenn das richtig regnet werden die Wiesen zu richtigen rutschigen Matschpisten. Ich glaube mit den Wasserdurchfahrten kann ich dich beruhigen. Schau mal hier auf der Facebookseite: http://www.facebook.com/Aktivsee

MFG Sabo


----------



## Mishima (26. Mai 2011)

@ zu exto

Das denke Ich seit Jahren (träume seit Jahren von einem Ultra Cross Tria)

Hier in Steinhagen am Quellental (kleines Hotel) sind auch öfters auf dem großen Wiesenstück die Pfadfinder mit fast 100 Leuten, offenes Feuer etc.
Und es gibt die Bikelounge, die mit Genehmigung der Stadt hier Fahrtechnikkurse durchführen, Feuerwehrlauf etc finden auch statt.

Hypothese:

Da es sich ja auch um Pachtgebiete handelt müßte man sich mit dem Pächter kurz schliessen, Geld und sorgsame Behandlung der Umgebung anbieten und einen kleinen Rundkurs von 7-8 km abstecken - dann noch bei der Stadt vorsprechen, nachdem man vom Pächter ein OK hat.
Anstatt Startgeld Infrageld.

Mich wundert eh das es sowas auch hier im Sauerland nicht gibt- wo wir soviel Wald haben und MTB Rennen dort gestartet werden.

Ideen- Träume - Spinnereien!

Wir werden am Alfsee ein Pow Wow halten, Manitou (nicht die Gabel)anrufen, das Kalumet kreisen lassen und dem Feuerwasser abschwören 

Ich werde erstmal packen für das WE


----------



## lone_wolf (26. Mai 2011)

Geraffel für's Wochenende gepackt - Bike und Ersatzbike strahlen noch in reinem weiss...





Spätestens Sonntag wird zumindest das vordere Bike nicht mehr ganz so nett aussehen 

cu tomorrow


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2011)

Au Weia !

Ich muss wohl Freitag nach'm Zeltaufbau oder Samstag morgen noch n bisschen putzen


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2011)

Wir reisen auch noch Morgen an, nächtigen aber nochmal mit "Wand drumherum" bei den Eltern meines Mitstreiters 

Und ich bete für Wetter.....pausenlos....also gutes Wetter...!

Geraffel steht hier auch schon im mächtigen Chaos, ich hoff, das passt alles in das Auto rein


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Au Weia !
> 
> Ich muss wohl Freitag nach'm Zeltaufbau oder Samstag morgen noch n bisschen putzen



ich drück dir und Scotty die Daumen!
Sonnencreme werdet ihr wohl nicht so viel brauchen ;-(
Haltet durch und viel Spass.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Mai 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wir reisen auch noch Morgen an, nächtigen aber nochmal mit "Wand drumherum" bei den Eltern meines Mitstreiters
> 
> Und ich bete für Wetter.....pausenlos....also gutes Wetter...!
> 
> Geraffel steht hier auch schon im mächtigen Chaos, ich hoff, das passt alles in das Auto rein



Das mit dem guten Wetter hat dann ja am späten Abend/in der Nacht nicht ganz so geklappt! 

Ansonsten haben mich der Wind und die Deichanstiege echt fertig gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (29. Mai 2011)

auch wenns MTB technisch nicht so der Hit war, hats mir gut gefallen und der Wind auf dem Damm hat die fehlenden Anstiege in dem Bereich ersetzt.
Ich war erstaunt wie wenig Teams in der Nacht gefahren sind, in der Wechselzone standen manchmal nur 15 Leute, aber das kann ja jeder machen wie er will,
hat einer die genauen HM, 
ich bin 294,5 km gefahren, 27 mal bin ich die Anstiege gefahren und 5 mal mußte ich an der ein oder anderen Stelle schieben, 
falls es eine Fortsetzung geben sollte wäre ich sicher wieder dabei, so jetzt muß ich aber gleich ins Bett


----------



## ohneworte (29. Mai 2011)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> auch wenns MTB technisch nicht so der Hit war, hats mir gut gefallen und der Wind auf dem Damm hat die fehlenden Anstiege in dem Bereich ersetzt.
> Ich war erstaunt wie wenig Teams in der Nacht gefahren sind, in der Wechselzone standen manchmal nur 15 Leute, aber das kann ja jeder machen wie er will,
> hat einer die genauen HM,
> ich bin 294,5 km gefahren, 27 mal bin ich die Anstiege gefahren und 5 mal mußte ich an der ein oder anderen Stelle schieben,
> falls es eine Fortsetzung geben sollte wäre ich sicher wieder dabei, so jetzt muß ich aber gleich ins Bett



Ich hab schon auf der Rückfahrt im Auto und auf dem Sofa zu Hause gepennt.


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Mai 2011)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> auch wenns MTB technisch nicht so der Hit war, hats mir gut gefallen und der Wind auf dem Damm hat die fehlenden Anstiege in dem Bereich ersetzt.
> Ich war erstaunt wie wenig Teams in der Nacht gefahren sind, in der Wechselzone standen manchmal nur 15 Leute, aber das kann ja jeder machen wie er will,
> hat einer die genauen HM,
> ich bin 294,5 km gefahren, 27 mal bin ich die Anstiege gefahren und 5 mal mußte ich an der ein oder anderen Stelle schieben,
> falls es eine Fortsetzung geben sollte wäre ich sicher wieder dabei, so jetzt muß ich aber gleich ins Bett



Also,mein HAC5 hat 38 hm pro Runde aufgezeichnet.Insgesamt hatte ich 1387hm

Ergebnisse: http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de/Joomla-CMS/path/ergebnis/erg24hmtb2011.pdf


----------



## Wolle Wa (30. Mai 2011)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Geraffel für's Wochenende gepackt - Bike und Ersatzbike strahlen noch in reinem weiss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frage zu deinen Rädern was für eine Carbongabel ist das ?
sehen sehr gut aus die beiden Räder.....


----------



## gewichtheber (30. Mai 2011)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> auch wenns MTB technisch nicht so der Hit war, hats mir gut gefallen und der Wind auf dem Damm hat die fehlenden Anstiege in dem Bereich ersetzt.
> Ich war erstaunt wie wenig Teams in der Nacht gefahren sind, in der Wechselzone standen manchmal nur 15 Leute, aber das kann ja jeder machen wie er will,
> hat einer die genauen HM,
> ich bin 294,5 km gefahren, 27 mal bin ich die Anstiege gefahren und 5 mal mußte ich an der ein oder anderen Stelle schieben,
> falls es eine Fortsetzung geben sollte wäre ich sicher wieder dabei, so jetzt muß ich aber gleich ins Bett



Eine leichte Untertreibung wie ich finde. Mit einem MTB-Rennen hatte das ja nun wirklich nichts zu tun. Für den Großteil der Strecke benötigte man einen Zeitfahraufsatz, kein MTB. Die Orga war auch nicht so prall, für das hohe Startgeld hätte ich mir mehr erwartet. Frühmorgens gab es schon nichts mehr zu essen, erst nach Unfällen wurden einige Stellen abgesichert, andere nicht. Das T-Shirt ist optisch und qualitativ ein Witz. Zu Beginn wollte man uns noch 15EUR dafür berappen, dass der Betreuer in die Wechselzone darf...z.T. standen dort ganze Familien, man kam kaum in die Startaufstellung.
Am meisten habe ich mich über die Heißsporne in den 8er Teams geärgert. An einigen Engstellen brüllte sie die Fahrer von hinten mit "hepp, hepp, hepp" an, anstatt, wie unter MTBlern üblich, einfach eine Seite anzusagen. Was glaubten diese Vollpfosten denn eigentlich, warum man da nicht auch mit Vollgas durchzieht? 
Ich denke nicht, dass ich dort nochmal starte, ich halte das Event für reine Abzocke, sry.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2011)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Eine leichte Untertreibung wie ich finde. Mit einem MTB-Rennen hatte das ja nun wirklich nichts zu tun. Für den Großteil der Strecke benötigte man einen Zeitfahraufsatz, kein MTB. Die Orga war auch nicht so prall, für das hohe Startgeld hätte ich mir mehr erwartet. Frühmorgens gab es schon nichts mehr zu essen, erst nach Unfällen wurden einige Stellen abgesichert, andere nicht. Das T-Shirt ist optisch und qualitativ ein Witz. Zu Beginn wollte man uns noch 15EUR dafür berappen, dass der Betreuer in die Wechselzone darf...z.T. standen dort ganze Familien, man kam kaum in die Startaufstellung.
> Am meisten habe ich mich über die Heißsporne in den 8er Teams geärgert. An einigen Engstellen brüllte sie die Fahrer von hinten mit "hepp, hepp, hepp" an, anstatt, wie unter MTBlern üblich, einfach eine Seite anzusagen. Was glaubten diese Vollpfosten denn eigentlich, warum man da nicht auch mit Vollgas durchzieht?
> Ich denke nicht, dass ich dort nochmal starte, ich halte das Event für reine Abzocke, sry.



Bisschen überzogen finde ich. Die kleinen "technischen" Stellen waren schon einmal mehr, als Duisburg aufbringt. Wer die Technik dafür nicht aufbringt, die Stellen zu fahren, muss schieben. So haben es auch viele getan. Für mich gab es da keine Stelle, die nicht ausreichend gesichert schien, wenn man sein Tempo anpasste. 

Die 15 Euro für den Betreuier war wohl auch eher fürs Essen gedacht. 

Sicher gibts einiges zu verbessern. Die Sachpreise für den 2er mixed waren im Vergleich zu den 2er männlich und auch anderen "Wertungsgrupen" mau, die weentlich mehr in die Hand bekamen. Für mich nund nicht weiter tragich, fiel aber auf.

Der Auflauf in der Wechelzone, das man selbst al Fahrer sich einen PLatz erwühlen musste, fand ich auch nicht so dolle, auch das es keine Streckenverpflegung gab.

Ansonsten waren alle sehr sehr bemüht, und als mal der Kaffee alle war (immerhin gabs nachts da Kaffee) bekam ich schnellsmöglich einen von der ORga geholt 

Ich muss auch sagen, das die HEißkisten auf der STrecken sich zumindest mir gegenüber gut benommen haben, ich habe automatisch PLatzgemacht, es wurde sich artig bedankt, so soll das sein. Es ist da immer noch ein REnnen, das sollte man nicht vergessen.

Der härteste Gegener war eh der WInd auf dem Deich....sowas ätzendes habe ich nocht nicht fahren müssen....brutal, vor allem wenn man völlig übermüdet zum einen die Kraft aufbringen muss und zum anderen aufgrund des stumpfen geradeauslaufes aufpassen muss nicht einzuchlafen 

Ich fand es unterm Strich fürs Debut gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich war an diesem Wochenende auch vor Ort und habe mit meinem Kollegen am Rennen teil genommen. Wir hatten die Veranstalltung eher als Wettkampfvorbereitung gesehen und sind das Rennen auch als solches angegangen. Dies gab uns die Gelegenheit einige Dinge ganz in Ruhe betrachten und beurteilen zu können.

Als wir am Samstag Vormittag am Veranstalltungsgelände angekommen waren und unsere Startunterlagen abgeholt haben sind wir auf durchgehendes freundliches Organisationspersonal gestoßen. Bei der Übergabe der Unterlagen übergab man uns ein grünes Band fürs Handgelenk. Man teilte uns mit, dass dieses Bändchen das wichtigste am Rennen überhaupt sei!!! Ohne Band kein Zutritt zur Wechselzone, kein Zutritt zum Bootshaus und sogar Ausschluss vom Rennen. 
Nur war es leider nicht so. Samstag Abend waren die Nudeln alle und die Wechselzone mit Familienangehörigen überfüllt. Warum dies so war? Ganz einfach: keiner hat die Bänder kontrolliert. So kam es auch schon mal vor, dass sich Bewohner des Campingplatzes (die dort Urlaub machen) sich schön den Bauch mit Kaffee, Kuchen und Nudeln vollschlugen. Schade eigentlich. Denn das Personal war stehts bemüht und freundlich gewesen.
Das es keine Streckenverpflegung gab ist ganz besonderst bitter für alle Einzelfahrer.
Über Strecke und Gefahrenstellen wird es verschiedenste Meinungen geben. Entweder man kann damit leben oder kommt halt nicht mehr. Das Thema Sicherheit ist geschinndigkeitsabhängig - da stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Was aber ganz und gar nicht geht, ist dass man auf die Brücke runter fährt, ein Blitzlicht sieht und dann blind über die Brücke und den folgenden Anstieg fährt!!! 
Was ein wenig untypisch für ein MTB-Rennen war ist die Windschattenfahrerei. Besonderst witzig fand ich wenn sich Fahrer aus 4er und 8er Teams in den Windschatten von Einzelfahrern oder Zweiteams gehängt haben um sie dann auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite mit Rückenwind zu verblasen. Naja seltsam halt für ein MTB-Event ist aber nunmal der örtlichen Begebenheiten geschuldet.
Die Sanitären Einrichtungen waren gut
Die Stromversorgung war gut
Die Unterstützung durch das Rote Kreuz war gut (hab ich zumindest gehört)
Die Musik an den beiden Zeitmessungen war gut
Die Aktualisierung der Ergebnislisten war gut

Die Ausschilderung zu Start war schlecht
Der Ablauf in den Wechselzonen war schlecht ( so wurde ich jedesmal ausgebremst wenn ich in die Zone einfuhr. Soweit kein Problem. Doch bitte gleiches Recht für alle [auch für die Profi Teams])
Die Bevorratung/richtige Ausgabe der Verpflegung war schlecht

Unterm Strich würde ich diesem Event, in Anbetracht der ersten Auflage, eine zwei minus erteilen. 

MFG Sabo


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2011)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Eine leichte Untertreibung wie ich finde. Mit einem MTB-Rennen hatte das ja nun wirklich nichts zu tun. Für den Großteil der Strecke benötigte man einen Zeitfahraufsatz, kein MTB. Die Orga war auch nicht so prall, für das hohe Startgeld hätte ich mir mehr erwartet. Frühmorgens gab es schon nichts mehr zu essen, erst nach Unfällen wurden einige Stellen abgesichert, andere nicht. Das T-Shirt ist optisch und qualitativ ein Witz. Zu Beginn wollte man uns noch 15EUR dafür berappen, dass der Betreuer in die Wechselzone darf...z.T. standen dort ganze Familien, man kam kaum in die Startaufstellung.
> Am meisten habe ich mich über die Heißsporne in den 8er Teams geärgert. An einigen Engstellen brüllte sie die Fahrer von hinten mit "hepp, hepp, hepp" an, anstatt, wie unter MTBlern üblich, einfach eine Seite anzusagen. Was glaubten diese Vollpfosten denn eigentlich, warum man da nicht auch mit Vollgas durchzieht?
> Ich denke nicht, dass ich dort nochmal starte, ich halte das Event für reine Abzocke, sry.



Moin Martin,

schon ausgeschlafen?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## juk (30. Mai 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Die 15 Euro fÃ¼r den Betreuier war wohl auch eher fÃ¼rs Essen gedacht.



In der Wechselzone (um die ging es) gab es nichts zu essen.

Das mit dem grÃ¼nen BÃ¤ndchen war ein Witz. Fahrer sind doch eindeutig an der Startnummer zu erkennen. Die 15â¬ sollten die Wechselzone wohl vor ÃberfÃ¼llung schÃ¼tzen, hat nicht immer geklappt. Und wenn sich dann noch Camper am Fahrerbuffet vergehen, dann kann ich den Unmut gut verstehen. Wenn man schon die hÃ¼bschen BÃ¤ndchen verteilt, muss man das auch kontrollieren.

Warum muss ich gerade an die Sparkasse-Werbung denken? 

Was das Thema Gefahrenstellen angeht: Die Runde war technisch anspruchlos, da sind wir uns einig. Aber diese verfluchten Gitter sind bei Regen halt verdammt rutschig geworden. Da hat sich der ein oder andere derbe auf die Fresse gelegt. Da hÃ¤tte man vielleicht dran denken kÃ¶nnen. Helmpflicht aussprechen genÃ¼gt da IMHO nicht. Ich wÃ¼rde unnÃ¶tige Verletzungen gerne vermeiden.

Im groÃen und ganzen war es natÃ¼rlich eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Im Norden hamwa halt nix vergleichbares.


----------



## Leinetiger (30. Mai 2011)

Die Zeitnahme war Klasse! Respekt!


----------



## juk (30. Mai 2011)

Jo, die ständig aktualisierten Ergebnisse im Netz! Das war Weltklasse.


----------



## Joscha (30. Mai 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sicher gibts einiges zu verbessern. Die Sachpreise für den 2er mixed waren im Vergleich zu den 2er männlich und auch anderen "Wertungsgrupen" mau, die weentlich mehr in die Hand bekamen. Für mich nund nicht weiter tragich, fiel aber auf.



zu verbesseren gibt es garantiert etwas bzgl. der Preise und Ehrungen nach dem Rennen.
Wir als 4er Mixed Team sind auf dem 3. Platz gelandet.
Dan der Schock bei der Siegerehrung.... es wurden in der 4er mixed wertung nur platz 1 und platz 2 geehrt in andern klassen teilweise 6-7 Teams.
Aussage des Ausrichters: die anzahl der ehrungen wird nach einem gewissenschlüssel anhand der gesamtteilnehmer in der jeweiligen klasse berechnet.
- kein kommentar 1-3 ist ja wohl standart, egal wieviele teilnehmer -

->>> alfsee nie wieder, so verarscht haben wir uns noch nie gefüllt.


zur strecke und verpflegung wurd ja schon alles wichtige gesagt.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2011)

Joscha schrieb:


> zu verbesseren gibt es garantiert etwas bzgl. der Preise und Ehrungen nach dem Rennen.
> Wir als 4er Mixed Team sind auf dem 3. Platz gelandet.
> Dan der Schock bei der Siegerehrung.... es wurden in der 4er mixed wertung nur platz 1 und platz 2 geehrt in andern klassen teilweise 6-7 Teams.
> Aussage des Ausrichters: die anzahl der ehrungen wird nach einem gewissenschlüssel anhand der gesamtteilnehmer in der jeweiligen klasse berechnet.
> ...




Das ist allerdings frech und find ich nicht gut :-( Wie gesagt, i wir schauten auch mit dem 2. Platz etwas sparsam , freuen uns aber natürlich auch mit denen, die wesentlich mehr in Empfang nehmen durften. Und ich denke auch, das die Gesamtteilnehmerzahl völlig egal ist, denn nen 2er oder nen 4er Team hat von den Einzelnen her im Grunde schonmal mehr Belastung als nen 8er. Wat solls....

@juk und sabo: Sehe ich genauso, ich habe leider vom Kampf um das Buffet wenig mitbekommen, denn ich kam irgendwie nicht zum länger von der Strecke bleiben 

Stimmt, das mit dem Blitz , ich dachte ansich, ich hätte was anne Augen oder so....

Ja, ich hatte auch nen paar nette Windschattenkumpel hinter mir (kann mich auch nur an 2 8er Herren erinnern" ....habe aber auch teilen dürfen mit netten Herren, die mich 2er Weibchen gezogen haben (herzlichen Dank dafür, auch an die Gewinner-Solistin, mit der ich mir 2 Runden schattentechnisch geteilt habe)


----------



## gewichtheber (30. Mai 2011)

Nachtrag: Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut und bemerkt, dass ich tatsächlich 69Eus für die Veranstaltung bezahlt habe. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es eine riesige Werbeveranstaltung der Firmen DerbyCycle und AlfseeGmbH war, finde ich das wirklich frech. Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob die ganzen Profis, die die vorderen Plätze belegt haben, das aufgerufene Startgeld selbst bezahlen mussten, oder ob wir Normalsterbliche nicht etwa noch dafür herhalten mussten uns von den Cracks "verprügeln" zu lassen...

zum Thema Gefahrenstellen: damit meinte ich die Schafsperren und die Wasserdurchfahrten. Wenigstens ein Warnhinweis (ähnlich wie im Harz "Achtung Gefahrenpunkt") wäre von Nöten gewesen. Die Brückengeländern hätte man auch von Anfang an abpolstern sollen, es waren ja auch sehr viele unerfahrene Biker unterwegs.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2011)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> zum Thema Gefahrenstellen: damit meinte ich die Schafsperren und die Wasserdurchfahrten. Wenigstens ein Warnhinweis (ähnlich wie im Harz "Achtung Gefahrenpunkt") wäre von Nöten gewesen. Die Brückengeländern hätte man auch von Anfang an abpolstern sollen, es waren ja auch sehr viele unerfahrene Biker unterwegs.



Ok, da gebe ich Dir Recht. Ich sehs ja ansich auch aus der Sicht einer, die schon ab und an mal Rennen bestreitet und in Saalhausen wäre ich fast noch an einen ungesicherten und "unangemeldeten" Stacheldrahtzaun geschrammt  Da fallen mir diese Dinge wohl eher schon nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Joscha (30. Mai 2011)

oh man und weiter gehts... 
hat schonmal jemand auf die ausdruckbaren urkunden geschaut?

--> klasse fehlt, platz ebenso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2011)

Joscha schrieb:


> oh man und weiter gehts...
> hat schonmal jemand auf die ausdruckbaren urkunden geschaut?
> 
> --> klasse fehlt, platz ebenso



bei mir ruft es erst gar nichts auf 

hast du nen anderen link?


----------



## Joscha (30. Mai 2011)

http://www.aktivsee.de/urkunden/*startnummer*.pdf

*startnummer *mit der startnummer ersetzen die in der ergebnissliste steht (vermutlich die erste aus dem team) - ist etwas doof beschrieben auf der seite...


----------



## lone_wolf (30. Mai 2011)

War eine super nette Veranstaltung 

Luft nach oben gibt es natürlich immer - begeistert war ich vom Campingplatz, alle Achtung!

Für meine Frau, meinen Hund und mich war es ein richtig schöner Urlaub. Haben aber auch sehr viel Glück mit unseren Nachbarn gehabt, dem "Gewinner-Team" von der Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung.

Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei 
P.S. der Frühbucherrabatt war 'ne richtig faire Sache!

Nochmal P.S. hab' gestrahlt wie ein Honigkuchenpferd bei der Siegerehrung (durfte sogar auf die Bühne, 4. Platz MTB Solofahrer)


----------



## Igelei (30. Mai 2011)

Das Rennen fand ich super, bis auf den Wind Und die Sanitären Anlagen waren im Vergleich zu anderen 24H Rennen erste Sahne.


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Mai 2011)

Das wird wohl mein erster und auch letzter Start bei dieser Veranstaltung gewesen sein. 
Eigentlich fing alles ganz gut an. Durch den Campingplatz war die gegebene Infrastruktur prima, gepflegte sanitäre Einrichtungen in ausreichender Menge, Strom und Wasser direkt am Zelt, genügend Platz. 

Recht seltsam für ein 24h-Rennen fand ich die bei der Fahrerbesprechung angekündigte Anwesenheit von fünf Rennkommissären. Naja, wer's braucht...
Irgendwas getan haben die nämlich nicht. Die bereits erwähnte Sonderbehandlung für bestimmte Teams in der Wechselzone ist mir nämlich auch negativ aufgefallen. Während wir Otto-Normalradler da am laufenden Band zu Schleichtempo ermahnt wurden, durften gewisse Sponsorenteams und lokale Teams in vollem Tempo durchsausen. Konsequenzen hat das offensichtlich nicht gehabt. 

Ausgesprochen unglücklich fand ich auch den Zugang zur Wechselzone. Im vorderen Bereich standen parkende Autos im Weg, so dass man halb auf die Strecke ausweichen musste. Warum war der Bereich nicht einfach frei gehalten und abgesperrt worden?

Die angesprochenen Verhältnisse bei der Verpflegung sind auch meinem Team aufgefallen. Camper, Familienangehörige oder sonstige Leute, die sich die Bäuche vollgeschlagen haben. Unser Einzelstarter hat nachts nur eine wässerige Brühe bekommen, Nudeln gab es keine mehr. Auch die Tatsache, dass es keinerlei Verpflegung an der Strecke gab, fiel negativ auf.

Das die Strecke technisch anspruchslos sein würde, war von vorne herein klar. Etwas unglücklich fand ich die Breite der beiden Brücken. Im Prinzip waren diese Stellen fahrtechnisch ja kein Problem, gerade für die Einzel- und Zweierstarter wurde es im Laufe des Rennens bei abnehmender Konzentration und zunehmender Müdigkeit aber sicher nicht einfacher die schmale Brücke zu treffen. Zumindest eine Polsterung des Geländers hätte Sinn gemacht.

Etwas befremdlich fand ich auch die Tatsache, dass offensichtlich die einzigen Sanitäter auf der Strecke waren. Ein Kollege, der sich eine leichte Schürfwunde zugezogen hatte, wollte ein Plaster haben und bekam die Auskunft, sowas hätte nur der Krankenwagen auf der Strecke . Gut, dass man im Auto einen Verbandskasten hat.

Da es das erste Rennen dort war, hat man über vieles hinweg gesehen. Der Hammer kam aber dann bei der Siegerehrung. Wir waren als einziges 4er-Mixed-Team mit zwei Frauen am Start und total glücklich, dass wir es trotzdem auf den dritten Platz Platz geschafft haben. Dafür haben wir gerade in den letzten Stunden noch mal alles gegeben. Und dann dieser Witz, dass nur die ersten beiden Teams geehrt wurden. Sowas habe ich in acht Jahren Mountainbikesport noch nicht erlebt. Egal wieviele Teilnehmer am Start waren, immer wurden mindestens die ersten drei geehrt, selbst wenn nur drei am Start waren. In unserer Kategorie waren es immerhin 11 Teams. Nirgends wurde nach einem seltsamen Schlüssel berechnet, wieviel Platzierte es gibt. 
Mit dieser Verfahrensweise hat der Veranstalter wahrscheinlich auch andere vor den Kopf gestoßen. Eine normale Verteilung der Sachpreise und vor allem eine entsprechende Anerkennung der Leistung wäre deutlich besser angekommen. Statt dessen hat man die Profis in den 2er und 4er-Herrenteams mit Preisen überhäuft und viele Hobbysportler geradezu vera...t.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2011)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut und bemerkt, dass ich tatsächlich 69Eus für die Veranstaltung bezahlt habe. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es eine riesige Werbeveranstaltung der Firmen DerbyCycle und AlfseeGmbH war, finde ich das wirklich frech. Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob die ganzen Profis, die die vorderen Plätze belegt haben, das aufgerufene Startgeld selbst bezahlen mussten, oder ob wir Normalsterbliche nicht etwa noch dafür herhalten mussten uns von den Cracks "verprügeln" zu lassen...
> 
> zum Thema Gefahrenstellen: damit meinte ich die Schafsperren und die Wasserdurchfahrten. Wenigstens ein Warnhinweis (ähnlich wie im Harz "Achtung Gefahrenpunkt") wäre von Nöten gewesen. Die Brückengeländern hätte man auch von Anfang an abpolstern sollen, es waren ja auch sehr viele unerfahrene Biker unterwegs.



Hallo Martin,

jetzt schalte mal einen Gang zurück. 

Die Fa.Raleigh-Univega ist nicht der Veranstalter sondern mit der Alfsee GmbH der Hauptsponsor des Rennens. Selbstverständlich wurden die Startgelder für die offiziellen Univega-Pro-Cycling Teams genauso an den Veranstalter entrichtet wie auch von jedem anderen Teilnehmer.

Und Profis sind das nun auch wieder nicht, da brauchst Du nur mal im I-Net nach "Univega-Pro-Cycling-Team" zu Googlen. Die verdienen ihren Lebensunterhalt jedenfalls nicht mit dem Biken.

Dazu hättest Du mich durchaus auch mal die Tage beim Biken ansprechen können oder mich auch mal anrufen können bevor Du so ein Fass aufmachst.

Das es einige zu verbessernde Dinge in Zusammenhang mit der Veranstaltung gibt ist allerdings auch unumstritten und wurden hier auch bereits erwähnt.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2011)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Egal wieviele Teilnehmer am Start waren, immer wurden mindestens die ersten drei geehrt, selbst wenn nur drei am Start waren. In unserer Kategorie waren es immerhin 11 Teams. Nirgends wurde nach einem seltsamen Schlüssel berechnet, wieviel Platzierte es gibt.
> Mit dieser Verfahrensweise hat der Veranstalter wahrscheinlich auch andere vor den Kopf gestoßen. Eine normale Verteilung der Sachpreise und vor allem eine entsprechende Anerkennung der Leistung wäre deutlich besser angekommen. Statt dessen hat man die Profis in den 2er und 4er-Herrenteams mit Preisen überhäuft und viele Hobbysportler geradezu vera...t.



Hey Du!

Ich dachte vorhin auch, ich lese nicht richtig. Wir sind nach unserer Ehrung direkt los (weil ich auch nicht mehr konnte) Von daher weiss ich ja, wie ihr dafür gefightet habt mit 2 Frauen und vor allem haben wir ja vor der Ehrung noch drüber gequatscht, wie glüklcih ihr über die Platzierung wart.

Gut. Vielleicht ziehen sie ihre Lehren draus, je länger ich drüber nachdenk, umso blöder find ich das nämlich, wenn ich mir überleg, das ich nunmal gute 12 Std. auf dem Bock gesessen habe und eben hobbymässig unterwegs bin und trotzdem anders "belohnt" werde als nen 4er Pro der Zweiter wurde.....ok. Gelaufen.


----------



## gewichtheber (30. Mai 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Fa.Raleigh-Univega ist nicht der Veranstalter sondern mit der Alfsee GmbH der Hauptsponsor des Rennens. Selbstverständlich wurden die Startgelder für die offiziellen Univega-Pro-Cycling Teams genauso an den Veranstalter entrichtet wie auch von jedem anderen Teilnehmer.



Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben. Ausrichter war laut homepage der TUS Bramsche...was auch Sinn macht, da es sich um einen gemeinnützigen Verein handelt. Die Kritik richtete sich also nicht an die Sponsoren, sondern an den Ausrichter.
Startgelder hin oder her, es war scheißteuer, was mit Hilfe der Sponsoren nicht hätte sein müssen. Dass die Cracks dann auch noch die ganzen Preise abräumen, wie hier im Forum gepostet..egal, ich fahr da nicht nochmal hin.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (30. Mai 2011)

allso SCHEIßTeuer fand ich nicht, in Duisburg, bei Rad am Ring da bezahle ich viel mehr, selbst Willingen ist teurer,
das die Strecke nicht viel hergibt war klar,
zu den Prämien, da gibts bei keiner Veranstaltung im Hobbybereich große Sachen, Stellenweise gibts für den 3 Platz nur einen Rennradschlauch beim MTB Rennen,
viel wichtiger ist doch das man über sich hinausgewachsen ist, alles gegeben hat, und selbst in der letzen Stunde noch mal Kraft gefunden hat alles aus sich rauszuholen, 
und wem es nicht ansträngend genug war der sollte beim nächsten mal einfach sein Team verkleinern,
das bei so Veranstaltungen nicht alles passt ist klar, aber ist zu teuer, das und das hat mir gefehlt kommt nach jedem Rennen hier im Forum,
Skyder braucht für Duisburg bestimmt noch kostenlose Helfer dann könnt ihr das viel besser machen, 
in der Wechselzone sind auch die Teamfahrer aufgefordert worden langsam zu fahren, glaub mir ich war oft genug da
ES WAR NICHT ALLES PERFEKT ABER SCHÖN WARS. Bis zum nächsten Jahr
Wir habe eine Laptoptasche ,( äh habe doch schon zwei ), eine 10fach Kette ( so ein scheiß ich fahr 9 fach) und Kettenöl und Kettennieter bekommen, da hätten die aber auch mal fragen können was wir brauchen ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2011)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben. Ausrichter war laut homepage der TUS Bramsche...was auch Sinn macht, da es sich um einen gemeinnützigen Verein handelt. Die Kritik richtete sich also nicht an die Sponsoren, sondern an den Ausrichter.
> Startgelder hin oder her, es war scheißteuer, was mit Hilfe der Sponsoren nicht hätte sein müssen. Dass die Cracks dann auch noch die ganzen Preise abräumen, wie hier im Forum gepostet..egal, ich fahr da nicht nochmal hin.



Hi Martin,

unabhängig davon ob Du noch einmal dorthin fährst. Wie willst Du das trennen wenn sowohl Lizenz- als auch Hobbyfahrer zugelassen sind?

Das dann nicht alle "Treppchenfahrer" einen Preis bekommen empfinde ich persönlich allerdings auch nicht gut. Das hätte man anders regeln können.

Den Rest beschnacken wir mal die Tage beim Biken und nun gönne Deiner Hand noch ein wenig "Mobilatbadevergnügen".

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Scott-y (30. Mai 2011)

Zur Veranstaltung:
 Da ich nur Duisburg als 24h Teilnehmer kenne ist das für mich der Maßstab! 
Das Startgeld war für mich auch in der Nachbetrachtung angemessen.

Die Freundlichkeit der Rezeption des Campingplatz-Teams war toll, die mir erklärte wie ich an den Flatterbändern auf ,,unserem" Campingareal Aufstellung zu nehmen hatte. Nach zweimaliger Umrundung, habe ich mich entschieden. mich nicht an die an der Rezeption gegebene Anweisung zu halten. Da es keine Bänder gab, oder mehr gab. Mißbrauch ??

Was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht, kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Die einem MTB-lern würdigen Stellen forderten immer, Runde für Runde Konzentration. Unter den gegebenen Umständen:OK 
Ich hätte aber auch nicht noch öfter`s den Damm rauf und Runter gewollt. Ich fand die langen Geraden auch nicht so toll,mit oder ohne Wind. 
Da ich Solo-Starter war ist mir ein Chaos in der Wechselzone nicht wirklich aufgefallen. Aber die Sache mit den Bändchen ist mir auch nicht entgangen 
Ich finde die Lösung wie in Duisburg nicht schlecht, wo Solo-Starter sich an der Strecke einrichten können und so besseren Zugang zu eigener Verpflegung und Material haben.Man hat als Solo schon so seine Eigenheiten, die einem der Veranstalter nicht bieten kann was die Verpflegung angeht. Es war zwar für alle gleich, auch den Weg zur Toilette. 
Die Fahrer-Verpflegung hätte ich mir auch an die Wechselzone gewünscht. Ich habe sie so nur einmal aufgesucht, weil mir mein Betreuer die Suppe gebracht hatte. Davon wollte ich mehr, dann aber ca. 2Uhr nur noch ohne Brot.

Wenn man so eine Veranstaltung aus dem Boden stampft und auch etablieren möchte, warum fährt man mit gewissen Ernst mal eine Veranstaltung mit, dann weiß man was man will und braucht als Fahrer. Dann rennen einem die Teilnehmer bald die Bude ein. In diesem Jahr war ich in Duisburg 7 min, nach dem man sich nennen konnte, von 30 zugelassen Solo-Startern auf Platz 41 !!! Ähnliche Szenen bei den 2er und 4er Teams.

 mein Fazit: Ich habe es nicht bereut. Allen kann man es eh nicht Recht machen. Wenn man dann an der Umsetzung einiger Kritikpunkte arbeitet, hat auch diese Veranstaltung eine Daseinsberechtigung! Ich find den frühen Zeitpunkt auch gut.

 P.S. Bei mir haben auch einige Windschatten,,gelutscht" ohne Gegenleistung( Ich war als Einzel-Fahrer zu erkennen) ...... Wie armselig!


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2011)

Mir fällt es total schwer, mich zu entscheiden, wie ich die Veranstaltung nun fand. Ich versuch's deshalb mal, ein bisschen nach den üblichen Kriterien aufzudröseln und mit Schulnoten zu versehen. 

*Strecke:*

Die Strecke ist ja immer Geschmacksache. Jedem musste klar sein, dass die Topografie im Allgemeinen und der Alfsee im Speziellen keine extrem abwechslungsreiche oder technisch herausfordernde Streckenführung zulassen würde. trotzdem hätte man aus den Gegebenheiten deutlich mehr machen können. 7,5 Kilometer Anlauf für 1,5 Kilometer Action sind doch etwas üppig. Das Doppel-W zum Höhenmeter schinden war dafür extrem unrhytmisch gesteckt. Mit ein bisschen Phantasie hätte man hier was flüssiges mit Anspruch bauen können. Auf der Gegengeraden (wie lang war die? Vier Kilometer?) gab es Ab- und Wiederauffahrten, die man hätte nutzen können. Auf dem Damm gab es in der 90° Highspeed-Eingangskurve keinerlei Absicherung. Dort ein Sturz und es hätte das erste Bike-Rennen werden können, bei dem jemand ertrinkt. Den Streckenteil zwischen der Brücke zum Campingplatz und der Auffahrt am Nordende fand ich ziemlich ok. Die Strecke kriegt von mir insgesamt ne glatte *4*.

*Streckensicherung/Streckenposten:*

Da kann ich mich eigentlich kurz fassen: Ganz, ganz schlecht! Die Posten waren durchweg nett, hatten aber offensichtlich eher eine dekorative Funktion. Das erklärt auch, warum sie gegen 22:00h abgezogen wurden: Im Dunklen sieht man eh keine Deko. Die einzigen, die geblieben sind, waren die zwischen den beiden Brücken. Die haben allerdings einen derartigen Lichtzauber  veranstaltet, dass die komplette Abfahrt davor wegen Blendung im Blindflug zu nehmen war. Ganz schlecht fand ich auch, dass am Samstag Nachmittag ganze Ausflüglergruppen von den Posten völlig unbehelligt mit ihren Fahrrädern auf der Strecke unterwegs waren.Und das sowohl in Fahrt- wie auch in Gegenrichtung. Das Fach Streckensicherung/-posten bekommt ne klare *5-* . das es keine glatte 6 gibt, liegt daran, das die wenigen Posten meist sehr nett und bemüht waren. 

*Organisation:*

Am Freitag war (zumindest für mich) niemand vom Veranstalter zu sehen, der sich um die Zuweisung von Stellplätzen gekümmert hätte. Der Wunsch von uns Einzelstartern, direkt an der Strecke zu stehen, kam für den Veranstalter offensichtlich völlig überraschend. Dank lone_wolf sind wir dann an der Strecke unter gekommen, allerdings mit nem netten Wasserlauf zwischen uns und der Wechselzone. Unsere findigen (und echt super netten) Nachbarn haben dann ne Behelfsbrücke gebaut. So ging's. Für mich wirkten die wenigen Vertreter des Veranstalters, die hin und wieder zu sehen waren insgesamt eher hilflos, bis auf den Rennleiter, der war einfach nur stink-unfreundlich. Note *4-* .

*Verpflegung:*

Keine Verpflegung an der Strecke (kathastrophal für Einzelstarter), im "Bootshaus" Topfkuchen, ein paar einsame Getränkeflaschen, und Instant Brühe mit markigen Sprüchen des Brühekellners... Weitere Worte fehlen mir: Glatte *6* .

*Stimmung:*

Der Streckenspreche hat sich drei Stunden lang redlich aber vergeblich bemüht, etwas Stimmung zu verbreiten. Leider ließ sich das bräsige Campingvolk nicht zu größeren Begeisterungsausbrüchen verleiten. Ein bisschen Stimmung kam so gegen zwei Uhr nachts auf, verbreitet von einigen vollstrammen Jugendlichen, die allerdings leider bei Start und Ziel auf der Strecke unterwegs waren. Auch die Expo war kein Highlight. (haben die Stände eigentlich Sonntag noch auf gemacht?). So blieben als mein persönliches Highlight die zahllosen Nachtigallen, die (besonders in der kurzen Windpause gegen Mitternacht) ein phantastisches Konzert geboten haben. Note *5* . (wegen der Vögel)

*Unterbringung:*

Erstklassig! Super nettes Campingplatz-Personal. Absolut erstklassige Sanitäranlagen. Anti-Verpflegungs-Desaster-Bäckerei mit lecker belegten (sogar mit Salat und Gurke) Brötchen und Spitzen-Nussecken  Ne glatte *1* .

*Nachbarn:*

Ohne die hätte ich echt schlechte Laune gekriegt. Danke Conny für die lecker Nudeln. Die Osnabrücker Fußball-Mountainbiker fand ich mal richtig nett, die Schöne, das Bernd-Biest und Jenzz auf jeden fall auch. Dietmar: Immer gerne wieder und Wencke...

... ach, lassen wir das... 

Noch ne 1. 

Insgesamt wirkte das Ganze auf mich eher wie ne etwas piefige RTF-Veranstaltung aus den frühen 90ern. Einen Vergleich mit einem Stimmungs-Kracher wie Duisburg, oder einer Traumstrecke wie in Lofer stelle ich besser gar nicht an. Auch die Organisationskünste z.B. von Skyder sind von einem anderen Planeten.

Ich würde der Veranstaltung insgesamt also eine knappe 4+ geben, wobei sicher die Teilnehmer selbst für eine versöhnliche Note gesorgt haben...

Ob ich nochmal hinfahren würde? Wer weiß? Wahrscheinlich ja. Und sei es nur, um zu sehen, ob die Veranstalter es auch besser hinbekommen...


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings frech und find ich nicht gut :-( Wie gesagt, i wir schauten auch mit dem 2. Platz etwas sparsam , freuen uns aber natürlich auch mit denen, die wesentlich mehr in Empfang nehmen durften. Und ich denke auch, das die Gesamtteilnehmerzahl völlig egal ist, denn nen 2er oder nen 4er Team hat von den Einzelnen her im Grunde schonmal mehr Belastung als nen 8er. Wat solls....
> 
> @juk und sabo: Sehe ich genauso, ich habe leider vom Kampf um das Buffet wenig mitbekommen, denn ich kam irgendwie nicht zum länger von der Strecke bleiben
> 
> ...



Ich habe Dich auch einmal auf der Strecke getroffen, allerdings kann ich mich nicht damit rühmen Dir Windschatten gespendet zu haben. Ich habe Dich irgendwann zwischen 03.30 und 04.30 mal kurz vor dem Wehr an der Landesstraße überholt.


----------



## mistermoo (31. Mai 2011)

auch wenn ich auf der fatzebuuk seite dem organisator danke, fürs erste mal hat einiges hingehauen, vieles nicht
kritik ist nötig

doch erst ein dank an die super netten mitstreiter, egal welcher team größe

danke an bernd und die schöne (ohne support und trotzdem immer guter laune und witz bis zum ende)

danke an exto für deine einführungsrunden worte (so lang ist es ja nicht bis morgen 14 uhr) haste bestimmt vergessen 

danke an die 2 profi team fahrer (1x glaub ich univega 1x keine ahnung) die mir bei meinem sturz zur einfahrt am doppel w-hang kurz beistand geleistet haben und nicht einfach weitergefahren sind, ging ja fix weiter bei mir nach erstem orientieren wo ich bin....

danke an die singende jugendbande, es hat einen kleinen moment an eine ecke in duisburg erinnert, auch wenn die musik leiser aber die stimmen schräger waren

danke an das super abwechseln im windschatten fahren, hat bei vielen super hingehauen, egal ob solo/zweier/vierer/achter, auch wenn wir selbst im 2er unterwegs waren, taten diese kleinen momente im gegenwind einfach gut

kritik:
fangen wir bei bernd u. christin an, es ist ein völliges unding und mir bei noch keinem rennen vorgekommen, das der dritte platz nicht geehrt wird, gerade wo bei den 4er/8er teams sogar preise für 3te 4te plätze vorhanden waren und davon nicht wenig (egal ob sie die letzten runden nicht mehr fahren konnten weil einfach die luft raus war bzw. knie probleme eine weiterfahrt hätten unmöglich gemacht, sie haben ihre runden und ihre zeit geleistet, von mir bzw. uns habt ihr nen preis verdient, tolle leistung

übelste kritik muss ich an die (ach es war ja eh nur ein echter an der brücke und sonst nicht) streckenposten geben, die es in mehreren runden (nach leichten stürzen an den brücken) nicht hinbekommen haben bzw. nach 20 oder 30 anmerkungen von vielen fahrern die stelle etwas zu entschärfen bzw. wieder auszubessern (immer wieder und wieder und wieder)
auch hat man sich im büro (wenn man das so nennen darf) erst nach massiver kritik wirklich mal darum gekümmert (ein wenig jedenfalls)
es geht mir nicht um den technischen anspruch, sondern einfach der gefahren abwehr von anfang an

strecke hin oder her, die streckenposten waren förmlich nicht vorhanden, kein sani im gesamten camping bereich bzw. an der wechselzone ist schon wirklich mutig

die beiden sanis an der brücke, die ganz toll nur eine seite im blick hatten weil sie schön im warmen auto gesessen haben, unmöglich!!!
(raus gehen zum rauchen zählt nicht)

wenn ich nur die stelle über den see denke, wo im grunde einige knapp am tümpelrand vorbei gefahren sind mit tempo 35 oder mehr in der kurve, da hätte auch einer verschütt gehen können und es hätte wie lange gedauert den an der strecke zu finden (mindestens 20 minuten) gerade in der nacht (die angler an 2 stellen zählen nicht als streckenposten)

auch war sicherlich schon vorher klar, das am doppel-w die abfahrten mit der zeit teils extrem ausgefahren sein werden, da muss ein streckenposten mit sani stehen

verpflegung:
wer sich darauf verlassen hat, war verlassen
gerade im bezug auf andere rennen, egal welcher art, kann es nicht sein das um 12 uhr nachts schon nix mehr vorhanden ist und man erstmal dahin laufen muss weit ab von der wechselzone (gerade im bezug auf die kleinen teams, die nicht so viel zeit zwischen ihren einsätzen haben, oder die einzelstarter)
300 rollen kekse oder 300 pakete waffeln kann man sicherlich organsieren (gerade da in der nähe von bramsche ja eine nicht gerade kleine firma sitzt, die da sicherlich nen draht zu hat)
eine kontrolle, wer was sich dort genommen hat, gabs auch nicht, es konnte ja jeder rein, wofür die 15 euro betreuer zu entrichten waren, keine ahnung
an die strecke konnte ja jeder, in die wechselzone auch (ganze familien mit kindern)
fahrer fuhren an die strecke bzw. die wechselzone in gefahr von den durchfahrern bzw. frisch eingewechselten über den haufen gefahren zu werden


ne urkunde mit runden anzahl ohne platz macht überhaupt keinen sinn
dann noch die beschriftung der ergebnisslisten in niederländisch (kopfschüttel)

zum ende:
wenn gerade an den ausfallstraßen schilder mit werbung für das event gestanden hätten, dann wären auch mehr besucher dort aufgetaucht, außer direkt vor der einfahrt vom campingplatz war nix zu sehen


----------



## apoptygma (31. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> ...und Wencke...
> 
> ... ach, lassen wir das...








@Ohneworte: Gut, dann warst Du das nicht, der mich hier übers IBC anschreiben wollte, da er es noch eilig hatte, weil es noch um Platz 3 ging oder so.....so wird man neugierig zurückgelassen auf der Strecke morgens um.....5 Uhr meine ich so rum 

Ich denk auch, "die Hütte! da nun auseinanderzureissen bringt auch nichts, ich würde gern im nächsten Jahr als "Warm Up" für Duisburg dort wieder starten und hoffe, das sich eben einiger Punkte auf jeden Fall angenommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (31. Mai 2011)

ich war das,

konnte dir keinen Windschatten geben, mußte schnell weiter



apoptygma schrieb:


> @Ohneworte: Gut, dann warst Du das nicht, der mich hier übers IBC anschreiben wollte, da er es noch eilig hatte, weil es noch um Platz 3 ging oder so.....so wird man neugierig zurückgelassen auf der Strecke morgens um.....5 Uhr meine ich so rum
> 
> Ich denk auch, "die Hütte! da nun auseinanderzureissen bringt auch nichts, ich würde gern im nächsten Jahr als "Warm Up" für Duisburg dort wieder starten und hoffe, das sich eben einiger Punkte auf jeden Fall angenommen wird.


----------



## Mishima (31. Mai 2011)

Am schlechtesten war Ich!

Schwere Zerrung in der ersten Runde, Transponder in der zweiten weg und direkt dann noch an der Brücke fast frontal umgefahren worden von der NR 4032, weil der meinte noch vorher einzuscheren- total krank!

Bei einer Premiere ist es immer schwer, damit komm Ich noch halb klar- nicht mehr mit diesen 4-8 Deppenteams, die lutschen, drängeln und andere fast um die Gesundheit bringen 
Da habe Ich keine Lust mehr drauf - egal wo!

(Ich nutze meine anderen sportlichen Fähigkeiten auch nicht beim Rennen, obwohl Ich garantiert in meiner Diziplin gewinnen würde).

Platz, Sanitär und Wasser/Spannungsversorgung auf dem Platz 

Denke mal das es für die Teams ein guter Event würde.

@exto
was mit dem Schubladengedanken von letzter Woche


----------



## noam (31. Mai 2011)

Kleines Resümee von mir:

Ich komme nun aus Osnabrück und war schon ein paar mal am Alfsee zum Wasserski fahren oder ähnliches daher wusste ich schon so ungefähr wo ich hinmuss. Wir sind am Freitag abend schon mal vorab angereist um die Sachen dort zu positionieren. Allerdings kam es mir schon etwas spanisch vor, dass weder an der BAB Ausfahrt noch an der Abfahrt der B68 irgendwelche Hinweisschilder aufgehängt wurden und wirklich erst bei der Einfahrt auf das Campingplatzgelände klar wurde, dass man richtig ist. Wie soll denn da erst ein Ortsunkundiger ohne Navi das Gelände finden? Hingegen fand man am Sonntag überall kleine Hinweisschilder auf diese Miniregatta, die ich nur noch Schemenhaft wahrgenommen habe und ein Reittunier, das zwei Straßen weiter stattfand. Hier ist deutliches Verbesserungspotential. Außerdem werden so auch zufällige Zuschauer eher auf das Event aufmerksam.

Samstag:

Also ich habe schon diverse Fahrerbesprechungen im Motorsport mitgemacht und nie war eine so überflüssig wie hier. Man wurde weder auf Gefahrenstellen sesibilisiert, noch wurde eine eindeutige Leitlinie für das Verhalten in der Wechselzone vorgegeben. Auch wurden kleinerlei Kosequenzen für das Misachten von Anweisungen von Streckenposten angedroht. Ein da steht die Verspflegung und viel Spaß hätte man sich auch schenken können. Nachtwasserski? Wozu?

Und dieses unorganiesierte bzw nicht zuendegedachte zog sich für mich wie ein rotes Band durch die Veranstalltung. Zahnlose Streckenposten in der Wechselzone. Der junge Mann war anfangs sichtlich motiviert und engagiert (auch bei den ProTeams) dass es etwas vorsichtiger in der Wechselzone abläuft. Aber keine Arme keine Kekse. Nach mehreren Stunden immer wieder ermahnen kann ich schon verstehen dass er da resigniert. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass man da lieber einen Unfall riskiert als einem Team weh zu tun. Dann wurden Bänder und so komische LanYards mit Karten verteilt. Wofür? Ich habs nicht einmal gebraucht, weder um Zugang zur Rennstrecke zu erhalten noch um mir was zu Essen zu holen, als noch was da war.

Das sind aber alles Dinge die bei einer Premiere schon mal in die Hose gehen können und das Gesamtbild ein wenig trügen. Was allerdings gar nicht geht, ist dass in der Wechselzone ein Kindergeburtstag eines rot/weiß/schwarzen Radvereins gefeiert wird. Die auch noch frech wurden, wenn man sie angesprochen hat mal zur Seite zu gehen. Spätestens da hätte der Veranstallter mal reagieren müssen, wenn die Betreuer schon nicht in der Lage sind ihre Blagen unter Kontrolle zu halten, zu mal gegenüber der Wechselzone ja nun genug Platz zum zuschauen und warten war.

Den Umgang auf der Strecke fand ich eigentlich schon sehr umsichtig. An engen Stellen wurde ich nicht einmal überholt und die etwas langsameren Teilnehmer haben meistens auch schön Platz gemacht an den Engstellen, wenn man denn von hinten mit schmackes kam. 

Zur Streckenführung hätte ich mir auf der Gegengeraden noch ein wenig Abwechslung gewünscht, war aber wohl nicht zu realisieren. Vielleicht das nächste mal die Streckenführung nicht so nah am See wählen und die Umliegenden Wälder mit einbeziehen oder das Heckenlabyrinth oder was auch immer möglich ist.

Alles in allem würde ich dem Veranstallter eine 4 geben und der Veranstalltung an sich eine 3. Der Veranstallter sollte sich mal diverse andere Verstalltungen anschauen oder daran teilnehmen damit er lernen kann wie bestimmte Sachen einfacher und fahrerfreundlicher zu händeln sind. Größere Triathlon Veranstalltungen wie zB dies WE in Hannover Limmer würden sich da anbieten.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Ohneworte: Gut, dann warst Du das nicht, der mich hier übers IBC anschreiben wollte, da er es noch eilig hatte, weil es noch um Platz 3 ging oder so.....so wird man neugierig zurückgelassen auf der Strecke morgens um.....5 Uhr meine ich so rum
> 
> Ich denk auch, "die Hütte! da nun auseinanderzureissen bringt auch nichts, ich würde gern im nächsten Jahr als "Warm Up" für Duisburg dort wieder starten und hoffe, das sich eben einiger Punkte auf jeden Fall angenommen wird.




Ich hatte nur sehr viel Licht auf dem Helm und war schnell wieder vor Dir verschwunden...


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2011)

noam schrieb:


> Kleines Resümee von mir:
> 
> Ich komme nun aus Osnabrück und war schon ein paar mal am Alfsee zum Wasserski fahren oder ähnliches daher wusste ich schon so ungefähr wo ich hinmuss. Wir sind am Freitag abend schon mal vorab angereist um die Sachen dort zu positionieren. Allerdings kam es mir schon etwas spanisch vor, dass weder an der BAB Ausfahrt noch an der Abfahrt der B68 irgendwelche Hinweisschilder aufgehängt wurden und wirklich erst bei der Einfahrt auf das Campingplatzgelände klar wurde, dass man richtig ist. Wie soll denn da erst ein Ortsunkundiger ohne Navi das Gelände finden? Hingegen fand man am Sonntag überall kleine Hinweisschilder auf diese Miniregatta, die ich nur noch Schemenhaft wahrgenommen habe und ein Reittunier, das zwei Straßen weiter stattfand. Hier ist deutliches Verbesserungspotential. Außerdem werden so auch zufällige Zuschauer eher auf das Event aufmerksam.
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich hatte am Sonntag noch das Vergnügen mich mit einem der Verantwortlichen ein wenig zu unterhalten.

Die Fehler schienen ihm dort nicht entgangen zu sein was die Organisation und Streckenführung angeht. Er war der geäußerten Kritik sehr aufgeschlossen. Leider werden bei der Streckenführung am Deich keine revolutionären Änderungen zu erwarten sein.

Hier begrenzt der Deichschutz die Möglichkeiten.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## exto (31. Mai 2011)

Leute, guckt doch auch mal hier rein und postet eure Erfahrungen. Die Szene wächst. Da ist es doch vielleicht gut, eine entsprechende Infobörse zu haben


----------



## Andi Arbeit (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Fotos zuhauf rund um die Uhr sind hier zur Besichtigung freigegeben...

Alles ist noch nicht drauf, aber der Upload läuft...

Viel Spaß


----------



## lone_wolf (2. Juni 2011)

Richtig tolle Bilder! Danke schön


----------



## Joscha (2. Juni 2011)

Andi Arbeit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Fotos zuhauf rund um die Uhr sind hier zur Besichtigung freigegeben...
> 
> ...




super bilder, gibts dort auch eine möglichkeit des downloads bzw speichern der bildeR?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. Juni 2011)

das hab ich auch schon gesucht, 
gibt es auch irgendwo die Rundenzeiten ich kann das nicht finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (2. Juni 2011)

Andi Arbeit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Fotos zuhauf rund um die Uhr sind hier zur Besichtigung freigegeben...
> 
> ...



Ob auf oder neben der Strecke, Radsport ohne Andi ist möglich, aber absolut sinnlos! Großartige Bilder!


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Juni 2011)

Noch ein paar Bilder

Rundenzeiten findest Du hier, leider ohne Zuordnung der Startnummern.


----------



## kruemel27 (2. Juni 2011)

um mal auf die Profi-Teams zurÃ¼ckzukommen - waren doch "nur" die von Univega und auf der Startseite war angegeben, dass das Rennen fÃ¼hr alle offen ist. Das ist bei Rennen wie Trans-Alp oder Trans-Schwarzwald nicht anders. Die Anderen waren nach meiner Information Hobbyfahrer.
Ein Unding ist aber, daÃ Betreuer  15â¬ fÃ¼r den Zutritt zur Wechselzone zahlen mÃ¼ssen, Zuschauer fÃ¼r lau reinkommen und z.T. die Fahrer behindern. Im nÃ¤chsten Jahr wÃ¤re eine TribÃ¼hne vielleicht sinnvoll. Ebenso fand ich es nicht so toll, daÃ man einfach so ins Fahrerlager spazieren konnte - lagen doch reichlich unbeaufsichtigte Bikes dort rum.
Sicher ist vieles optimierungsbedÃ¼rftig, aber fÃ¼r eine Veranstaltung in den Kinderschuhen war es auch nicht so schlecht. Ich muÃ dazu sagen, ich war keine Teilnehmer(dafÃ¼r mein Mann), sondern nur Zuschauer(mit kleiner Race-Erfahrung).
Die Fehler bei der Verpflegung hÃ¤tten nicht passieren dÃ¼rfen, aber wofÃ¼r werden diese "Samba-BÃ¤ndchen" verteilt, wenn sie niemand kontrolliert??
 Unsere 4jÃ¤hrige Tochter hat sich top benommen, nachdem ich ihr gesagt habe: sei vorsichtig, der Lenker ist genau auf deiner KopfhÃ¶he, wenn die dich treffen, das tut richtig weh!  blieb sie immer ein StÃ¼ck hinter der Absperrung.
Im GroÃen und Ganzen kann man aber (so denke nicht nur ich) sagen, dass der TUS Bramsche seit Jahren(Jahrzehnten) hochwertige Veranstaltungen ausrichtet - allerdings Schwerpunkt Rennrad


----------



## kruemel27 (2. Juni 2011)

Andi Arbeit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Fotos zuhauf rund um die Uhr sind hier zur Besichtigung freigegeben...
> 
> ...


 die Bilder sind super, besteht die Möglichkeit, die Bilder als Datei zuerwereben??


----------



## juk (3. Juni 2011)

Leute, wie groß muss der Andi den Punkt "Kontakt / Bestellungen" denn noch machen, damit ihr ihn seht?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (3. Juni 2011)

ich hab ihn gestern schon gefunden 



juk schrieb:


> Leute, wie groß muss der Andi den Punkt "Kontakt / Bestellungen" denn noch machen, damit ihr ihn seht?


----------



## Andi Arbeit (3. Juni 2011)

Sodele, dann sind jetzt alle Bilder hochgeladen - viel Spaß beim Stöbern!

Uns hat die Veranstaltung auch von jenseits der Bande viel Spaß gemacht - Chapeau allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## Dumens100 (3. Juni 2011)

war zwar leider nicht dabei, schÃ¶ne Bilder, sind auch schon ein paar Videos im Netz
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ9OrA_GDQ0"]YouTube        - âª24h MTB-Rennen Alfsee (die Strecke)â¬â[/nomedia] 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_Der_INrQU"]YouTube        - âª24h Alfsee 2011 MTBâ¬â[/nomedia] 

aber was haben RennrÃ¤der auf ein MTB Rennen zu suchen in Duisburg dÃ¼rfen nur reine MTBS 26 oder 29 benutzt werden


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2011)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> war zwar leider nicht dabei, schÃ¶ne Bilder, sind auch schon ein paar Videos im Netz
> YouTube        - âª24h MTB-Rennen Alfsee (die Strecke)â¬â
> 
> YouTube        - âª24h Alfsee 2011 MTBâ¬â
> ...



Das sind immer noch Crosser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (4. Juni 2011)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> war zwar leider nicht dabei, schÃ¶ne Bilder, sind auch schon ein paar Videos im Netz
> YouTube        - âª24h MTB-Rennen Alfsee (die Strecke)â¬â
> 
> YouTube        - âª24h Alfsee 2011 MTBâ¬â
> ...




schon ein bisschen ulkig, wie viele bei dieser strecke technisch ins straucheln gerieten und abstiegen


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juni 2011)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> schon ein bisschen ulkig, wie viele bei dieser strecke technisch ins straucheln gerieten und abstiegen



Hi Mattin,

daran sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich die Ansprüche an solch eine Strecke sind!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Dumens100 (4. Juni 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das sind immer noch Crosser!


aber keine MTB s haben eigentlich bei so einen Rennen nix zu suchen da es ja MTB-Rennen heist


----------



## lone_wolf (4. Juni 2011)

War schon eindrucksvoll wie sich die Crosser mit ihren profilierten Dackelschneidern und den schmalen Lenkbügeln geschlagen haben.

Außerdem sagt man dem MTBler im Allgemeinen Toleranz als eine von vielen Eigenschaften nach


----------



## exto (4. Juni 2011)

lone_wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sagt man dem MTBler im Allgemeinen Toleranz als eine von vielen Eigenschaften nach



Vor allem, wenn das Rennen ausdrücklich auch für Crosser ausgeschrieben ist und es ne separate Wertung gibt


----------



## Dumens100 (4. Juni 2011)

das wuste ich jezt nicht das Crosser nee eigen Wertung hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noam (4. Juni 2011)

dann sollte man vielleicht sich erstmal schlau machen bevor man sichs maul zerreißt...


----------



## Dumens100 (4. Juni 2011)

noam schrieb:


> dann sollte man vielleicht sich erstmal schlau machen bevor man sichs maul zerreißt...



da ich bei diesen Rennen nicht teilgenommen habe werde ich mir die AGB s wohl kaum durchgelesen haben und wie gesagt bin dreimal in Duisburg gestartet und da sind nur reine MTB Bikes zugelassen und darum habe ich es halt falsch aufgefast


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2011)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> aber keine MTB s haben eigentlich bei so einen Rennen nix zu suchen da es ja MTB-Rennen heist



Geile Satzkreation...!


----------



## exto (5. Juni 2011)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> da ich bei diesen Rennen nicht teilgenommen habe werde ich mir die AGB s wohl kaum durchgelesen haben und wie gesagt bin dreimal in Duisburg gestartet und da sind nur reine MTB Bikes zugelassen und darum habe ich es halt falsch aufgefast



Wenn ich noam richtig verstanden habe, geht's auch nicht in erster Linie um's "AGB durchlesen", sondern eher um's "Maul zerreißen". Auch geht's hier nicht um Duisburg, wo du, wie wir jetzt alle wissen, heldenhaft 3x mitgerollert bist, sondern um das Rennen am Alfsee. Different place, different rules...


----------



## Dumens100 (5. Juni 2011)

@ exto
können ja nicht alle so Helden sein wie Du


----------



## Sabo.g (5. Juni 2011)

Wenn sich die "lieben Kleinen" wieder beruhigt haben, dann können wir ja auch wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren: " 24 h Rennen in Alfhausen"

MFG Sabo


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2011)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Wenn sich die "lieben Kleinen" wieder beruhigt haben, dann können wir ja auch wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren: " 24 h Rennen in Alfhausen"
> 
> MFG Sabo



Was möchtest Du wissen?


----------



## Dumens100 (5. Juni 2011)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Wenn sich die "lieben Kleinen" wieder beruhigt haben, dann können wir ja auch wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren: " 24 h Rennen in Alfhausen"
> 
> MFG Sabo



Danke und ganz Deiner Meinung


----------



## Mishima (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe heute noch E-Mail vom Alfsee / Veranstalter bekommen.

Mir ist ja nach kurzer Zeit schon der Transponder weggekommen (wie auch immer 2 Kabelbinder sich im Duett in der Wechselzone lÃ¶sen kÃ¶nnen), habe mir gedacht, auch schon wieder 10â¬ weg - jetzt wollen die von mir weitere 75 â¬ haben (fÃ¼r einen Induktionswiderstand der keinen Euro kostet mit Plastik, der gute Ã¼berall genommene Champion Chip kostet immerhin 20-25 Euro).

85 Euro sind 170 DM - fÃ¼r ein StÃ¼ck Plastik 

Ich kann mir nicht erklÃ¤ren wie das Teil auf der Strecke abgegangen sein soll, habe ehe das GefÃ¼hl das in der Wechselzone wo anscheinend ja jeder rumlaufen konnte, das Teil verschwunden ist 

Der Pfand von 10 â¬ sollte doch 3X ausreichen- aber 85 â¬! 

Was sagt man dazu?

Meinungen-Anregungen!


----------



## Sabo.g (8. Juni 2011)

Hi, 

angedroht hatten sie diese horrenden Preise für die Verlusterstattung. Da dies aber Einzelfälle sind, hätte sich einer der Sponsoren oder der Veranstalter mal zur Übernahme des Ersatzes hinreisen lassen können. Denn ein verlorener CHip wird das holländische Zeitnahme-Unternehmen nicht gleich an den Konkurs führen. Vielleicht hätte man anstatt 10  10,50  zahlen sollen. Die 50 cent wären in einen Pott  gegangen, mit dem man sollche Verluste hätte ausgleichen können.

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (9. Juni 2011)

Steht nirgends etwas von zusätzlichen 75  zu den Pfandgebühren im Reglement oder der Ausschreibung-als nächstes heißt es, man hat vorher gesagt, wer etwas verliert bezahlt den Urlaub für das Orga Team.
Wir hatten gestern abend noch den Nachtlauf- dort würde ein Champion Chip 28 Euro kosten bei Verlust und selbst das ist Verhandlungssache und würde in dem Falle nicht so teuer (man denkt ja auch an die nächsten Veranstaltungen).

Habe unseren Obervorstand gefragt ob er den Zeitnehmer kennt- ja, war mal hier (hintergründiges Grinsen), warum.

Hätte man mir nach der Runde in der Ich gemerkt habe, das der Chip fehlt gesagt, das soll 85  kosten hätte Ich den ganzen Abend weiter gesucht.
Die hatten ja gemerkt, das kein Impuls kommt, aber nichts gesagt bis in der 9 Runde, wo Ich nachgefragt habe, warum Ich noch immer nur 3 Runden habe.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juni 2011)

Moin,

die Summe bei Verlust des Transponders ist bei Rennradveranstaltungen durchaus üblich. So kenne ich das z.B von den Cyclassics in Hamburg oder der Tour d'Energie in Göttingen.

Ob das berechtigt ist sei jetzt mal so dahingestellt aber leider "marktüblich".

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Scott-y (11. Juni 2011)

Gesagt hatten Sie es. Ich hatte meinen zur Vorsicht nach vorn gedreht. Da man ja bei so kleinen Konzentrationsstörungen dem Newtonschen Grundgesetz zum Opfer fallen kann. 
 Einmal hatte ich dies auch in Anspruch genommen......mein erster Blick ging gleich zum Transponder. Denn Das Geld wollte ich mir sparen.


----------



## dani72 (25. Juni 2011)

Es gibt im nächsten Jahr eine Neuauflage. Der Termin soll der 02./03.06 sein.
So steht es auf der Homepage des Veranstalters.


----------



## Renato (27. Juni 2011)

Da kann ich schon mal nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2011)

Moin,

ich schon!

Ansonsten wird die Strecke wohl zum Teil verändert. Auf der langen Gegengeraden sollen ein paar Schikanen eingebaut werden und eine Walddurchfahrt entstehen.

Und das Doppel-W kurz vor dem Ziel wird wohl auch geändert.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Juli 2011)

schade,wäre gerne wieder dabei jetzt wo die Gerade auch noch abgeändert werden soll
Aber 1 Woche nach meinem Heim 24h Rennen in Diez ist nicht gut.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2011)

Anmelden kann man sich über www.aktivsee.de inzwischen auch schon.


----------



## lone_wolf (29. Dezember 2011)

Bin wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich muß sehen ob ich bis da hin einsatzfähig bin, da ich mich in Januar an der Schulter operieren lassen muß.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder dabei sein!


----------



## r19andre (29. Dezember 2011)

Hey,
wir haben uns auch mal dafür angemeldet und starten im 2er.
Habe bisher recht gutes gelesen und bleiben wohl auch noch ein paar Tage vor Ort.

Andre


----------



## marcusge (6. Januar 2012)

Haben heute 3 Teams gemeldet.
2x 4er Herren
1x 8er Herren
Bin bis jetzt nur in Duisburg gefahren.
Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zum Streckenverlauf?
Wer ist schon beides gefahren und kann mir sagen wie sich die beiden Rennen unterscheiden oder auch nicht?
Danke schonmal
Marcus


----------



## lone_wolf (6. Januar 2012)

Beide Veranstaltungen werden von Leuten organisiert und durchgeführt, die mit Herzblut dabei sind!
Der Alfsee hat den absolut genialen Campingplatz als Fahrerlager. Die Strecke war letztes Jahr ok und mit den geplanten Änderungen für dieses Jahr wird sie klasse sein. Ist auf Dauer aber anstrengender als der Streckenverlauf auf dem Papier aussieht.
Wird dieses Jahr mit Sicherheit nicht weniger Körner kosten, aber interessanter zu fahren sein. Genau das Richtige so früh in der Saison.


----------



## mistermoo (6. Januar 2012)

Die anfänglichen Fehler am Alfsee haben andere Veranstaltungen auch gehabt, doch dafür ist der Camping Platz Super Genial. Saubere Duschen, Strom/Wasser direkt am Zelt/Campingwagen.

Die Strecke dürfte mit den Änderungen sicherlich mehr Spaß machen und wie lone_wolf schon schrieb, ist die Strecke auf 24std hin nicht zu unterschätzen. Das Doppel-W ging irgendwann in den unteren Stücken gut an die Substanz, besonders in der Nacht. 

Auch hat das jetzt sich ändernde Lange Dammstück mit irgendwie nur Gegenwind gut geschlaucht, besonders wenn 8er oder 4er Team Fahrer an nem 2er Team Fahrer Windschatten lutschen, zum Glück gabs auch andere, die im Wechsel dieses dann wieder erträglich gemacht haben.

Um das mal mit und ohne Gegenwind zu nennen in Zahlen.

langes Dammstück mit Gegenwind, max 24-28km/h,
ohne 28-35km/h
kürzeres Dammstück mit Rückenwind 36-47km/h
ohne 30-36km/h

so grob hatte ich mir das mal notiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## element (7. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte dieses Jahr am Alfsee bei meinem ersten 24h Rennen an den Start gehen... Ich hoffe Lonewolf und die anderen erfahrenen "Langzeitstrampler" klopfen mir ab und zu beim Überrunden aufmunternd auf die Schultern, damit ich das ganze auch durchstehe....


----------



## Scott-y (7. Januar 2012)

element schrieb:


> Ich möchte dieses Jahr am Alfsee bei meinem ersten 24h Rennen an den Start gehen... Ich hoffe Lonewolf und die anderen erfahrenen "Langzeitstrampler" klopfen mir ab und zu beim Überrunden aufmunternd auf die Schultern, damit ich das ganze auch durchstehe....



Keine Angst vor der Distanz, der Körper schafft das ( wenn man nicht völlig untrainiert ist) der Kopf ist das, was dich aufhören oder weiter fahren lässt.
Alfsee 2011 war für mich auch mein erstes 24h Solo-Rennen. Ich fand ind er Nacht die Nahrungsaufnahme extrem schwierig. Ich mußte mich immer wieder zwingen was zu essen und zu trinken. Denn egal alles schmeckte irgend wann nur noch schei**e.  Mir haben Cola ,Orangen-Stücken und Rosinen weitergeholfen. Aber eins kann dir jeder bestätigen. Wenn der Morgen anbricht und du Tagenlicht sieht sind alle Probleme der Nacht weg. Also mein Tip: Unbedingt die Nacht durchhalten , dann ist das Rennen so gut wie gelaufen.   
 Denn in der Nacht fallen die wichtigsten Entscheidungen. Mit der Platzierung mit der du aus der Nacht kommst, entscheidet das Rennen. Danach nur noch schwere Stürze oder schwere gesundheitliche Probleme.


----------



## marcusge (7. Januar 2012)

Ich werde in einem unserer 4er Teams fahren.
Schaun wir mal wo wir landen.
Aber wenn ich die Geschwindigkeiten so sehe ist es da entweder total flach oder wir werden wohl weiter hinten landen.
Weiß jemand wann die Strecke (Änderung) bekannt gegeben wird?
Wie sieht es mit der Logistik aus (Strom am Platz)?
Ab wann ist das Fahrerlager geöffnet? (Wenn ich da an Duisburg denke!?!)
Wie ist denn so die Stimmung an der Strecke (vor allem Nachts)?


----------



## lone_wolf (8. Januar 2012)

Rundenzeiten werden dieses Jahr wohl ordentlich raufgehen, wenn der Wurzelwald genehmigt wird.
Anreise war letztes Jahr Freitag ab 12:00 Uhr, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Ist ein absolut genialer Campingplatz, reichlich Strom und First Class Sanitärräume.
Stimmung an der Strecke wird Duisburg wohl noch Jahre Referenz bleiben - der Alfsee liegt ja nicht gerade in 'nem Ballungszentrum...
Allerdings haben meine Betreuer, Freunde, die zu Besuch waren und ich mich dort sehr wohl gefühlt.
Und die Siegerehrung hatte nicht unbedingt weniger Zuschauer als in Duisburg.


----------



## mistermoo (8. Januar 2012)

Wichtig wäre für den Organisator deutlich mehr Werbung zu machen. Gerade an der Kreuzung in Alfhausen gehört ein großer Aufsteller oder ein Plakat hin und das schon Wochen vorher.

Möglicherweise auch mal ein Paar Werbebanner im Netz plazieren.
Artikel in den div. Bike Zeitschriften min. 2 Ausgaben vorher.


----------



## Scott-y (8. Januar 2012)

Thema: Stimmung Nachts: Vieleicht hatte ich da schon meinen Tunnelblick. Außer Insider oder Campingplatznutzer die nicht schlafen konnten ( und uns unsere zur Verfügunug gestellte Verpflegung gefuttert hatte)ist da es sehr ruhig.
Ich denke mal wer früher anreisen möchte muß den Tag dann nur halt bezahlen. Es ist ja ein normaler Campingplatz nur mit irre viel Freizeitangeboten( Wasserki, Kartbahn oder auch Fahrradtouren wer Bedarf hat)


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (8. Januar 2012)

Duisburg hat den Landschaftspark
Rad am Ring die Rennstrecke
und der Alfsee den super Campingplatz

die Strecke wird nie viel mehr hergeben, auch wenns jetzt hinten durch den Wald geht, vorn den Damm hoch und runter ist jetzt MTB technisch nicht so die Herrausforderung. 
Aber damits anstrengend wird gibts ja 2er Teams 
In der Nacht war wie bei den meisten 24h Rennen wenig los, kann eigentlich nicht verstehen wie sie 4er oder 8er Team schlafen legen können.
Aber Alfsee macht Spaß, der Campingplatz passt, am Ende ist man fertig und nach dem Zelt abbauen, plant man schon fürs nächste Jahr. 
Ich habe in der Nacht meine Pausen mit Brühe überbrückt, am Verpflegungsstand war aber nie was los.
Wir sind natürlich auch wieder im 2er mit dabei.
Das training hat am Montag dafür begonnen. Diesmal mit Onlinetrainer, mal sehn was es bringt.
Wir sehn uns am Alfsee. Und ganz wichtig in der Nacht durchfahren, damit es jemanden für den Windschatten gibt.


----------



## Scott-y (11. Januar 2012)

Wie kann ich mir den Onlinetrainer orstellen....Fährst du mit Google-Earth schon um den Alfsee? Das halte ich für ungerechtfertigte Vorteilsnahme!!!!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (11. Januar 2012)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir den Onlinetrainer orstellen....Fährst du mit Google-Earth schon um den Alfsee? Das halte ich für ungerechtfertigte Vorteilsnahme!!!!



das wäre natürlich mal eine geile Idee,
meinte Onlintrainingsplan bei 2exercise.de, 
das motiviert keinen Trainingstag auszulassen,


----------



## -flowjunkie- (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen Das Team-> Flowjunkies-> vom letzten jahr wird auch 2012 wieder dabeisein, wir haben nur ein Problem einer von unserem 4er Team fehlt diesmal. Deshalb sind wir noch auf der suche nach einem/er Mitfahrer/rin
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



www.BikeSportLippe.de meldet euch gruß andré


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2012)

-flowjunkie- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen Das Team-> Flowjunkies-> vom letzten jahr wird auch 2012 wieder dabeisein, wir haben nur ein Problem einer von unserem 4er Team fehlt diesmal. Deshalb sind wir noch auf der suche nach einem/er Mitfahrer/rin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habt ihr das in der Fahrerbörse auf der Homepage eingestellt?


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2012)

Moin,

Die Teilnehmerliste wächst ja inzwischen ganz ordentlich!


----------



## marcusge (26. Februar 2012)

Wieviele Fahrer/Teams dürfen denn an den Start gehen?
Auf der HP des Veranstalters kann ich das nicht finden.
Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Platz ein Team auf dem Campingplatz bekommt und wie die Verteilung organisiert ist? In Duisburg z.B. bekommt man ja nur eine Voreinteilung und dann heißt es wer zuerst kommt kann sich hinstellen wo er will.


----------



## fossibaer (26. Februar 2012)

Platz ist auf dem Campingplatz reichlich vorhanden,zumindest letztes Jahr.Ich
schätze mal jedes 4er Team hat mind.30qm.
Man wurde an der Eingangsschranke abgeholt und zu seinem Standplatz 
geleitet,das klappte eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## FX14 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich habe schon einmal einen Platz neben Euch gebucht...


----------



## marcusge (27. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Info.
Freu mich schon mal eine andere Strecke zu fahren.
War bis jetzt nur in Duisburg am Start.


----------



## fossibaer (28. Februar 2012)

@t.FX14,ob wir das ertragen....ich weiss ja nichtsieh mal zu das Arnd 
noch im Rebell-Team meldet.


----------



## marcusge (4. März 2012)

Auf der HP des Veranstalters sind zwei kleine Videos der Streckenänderung zu sehen.


----------



## mistermoo (6. März 2012)

marcusge schrieb:


> Auf der HP des Veranstalters sind zwei kleine Videos der Streckenänderung zu sehen.



ich höre schon wieder den Wind...

ach wird schon ein Spaß werden Tequilla und Absinth sind dabei für den Notfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

Moin, 

gibt es was Neues von der Front?


----------



## lone_wolf (10. April 2012)

Die 24 Stunden am Alfsee sind jetzt als Deutsche Meisterschaften ausgeschrieben - Respekt vor der Leistung der Organisatoren 

CU Anfang Juni


----------



## philipok0702 (10. April 2012)

Hi ho, 
seit vergangener Woche ist die BETA des bike-kalender.com online. Damit lassen sich Bike-Events schnell Finden. Du kannst Deine Veranstaltungen posten, bebildern und auch gpx-Tracks zur Visualisierung von z.B. geguideten Touren oder Rennstrecken uploaden.
Ich würde mich a) über eine rege Nutzung, b) über deine Mithilfe in Fragen der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit durch "herum erzählen" freuen.
Der bike-kalender.com ist ein Hobby Projekt. Daher können sich trotz intensiver Bemühungen kleine Fehler verstecken. Konstruktive Kritik und  Verbesserungsvorschläge sind ausdrücklich erwünscht!


----------



## marcusge (22. April 2012)

Immer noch nichts neues von der Strecke?


----------



## Scott-y (22. April 2012)

Nur das ihr noch etwas zusammenrücken müsst. Ich bin auch wieder dabei. und bleibe 24h


----------



## bosskopp (26. April 2012)

hier der link zur strecke....

http://www.mapmyfitness.com/routes/view/77917966


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. April 2012)

Das ist ne relativ schicke Darstellung der Strecke von 2011


----------



## bosskopp (26. April 2012)

hmmm... ok...
bei fatzebuck wurde dies als aktuelle strecke genannt... 
dann kann ich auch nicht weiter helfen


----------



## exto (27. April 2012)

Macht ja nix 

"Helfen sie uns bitte nicht. Alleine ist schon schwer genug."


----------



## mistermoo (27. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Macht ja nix
> 
> "Helfen sie uns bitte nicht. Alleine ist schon schwer genug."



Dein Plan sieht doch eh nur Vorbereitung vor...

Dein Ziel ist doch ein anderes Rennen... mehr Strecke mehr Tage...


----------



## Scott-y (28. April 2012)

Fahrt mir einfach hinterher, ich find schon den Weg.   Man,man,man ...man könnte ja denken ihr seit so schnell und habt nun Angst den richtigen Abzweig zu verpassen.


----------



## marcusge (2. Mai 2012)

Die Strecke steht nun auf der Startseite des Veranstalters.
Da ich aber letztes Jahr nicht gefahren bin weiß ich nicht was sich geändert hat.


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Wir haben uns relativ spontan entschlossen, das 24h Rennen am Alfsee mitzunehmen und suchen nun für den Start in Alfhausen sozusagen noch "das vierte Rad am Wagen". 

Primär geht's uns darum Spaß zu haben und dabei Rennerfahrung zu sammeln, da es für zwei von uns das erste Rennen sein wird.

Bei Interesse, bitte per PN melden.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2012)

Ist ja nun auch nicht mehr so lange hin, habt ihr es schon mal auf der Homepage unter dem Thema Fahrerbörse versucht?


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (14. Mai 2012)

Haben wir... und sind gestern darüber fündig geworden. 

Der Alfsee kann kommen.


----------



## exto (14. Mai 2012)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, ob im Rahmen der Listung der Veranstaltung als "Deutsche Meisterschaft" auch der Titel des "Deutschen Meisters 24 Stunden Solo Singlespeed" vergeben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. Mai 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren, ob im Rahmen der Listung der Veranstaltung als "Deutsche Meisterschaft" auch der Titel des "Deutschen Meisters 24 Stunden Solo Singlespeed" vergeben wird.



Frag doch mal beim BDR nach ob es solch eine Disziplin bei denen gibt!


----------



## fuluri (16. Mai 2012)

Gibt es denn Erfahrungsberichte von Solostarten im Netz?
Ich starte dieses Jahr am Alfsee das erste mal und ich würde gern ein paar Infos von einem bereits gestartetem Fahrer erhaschen.


----------



## Scott-y (17. Mai 2012)

Frag was von mir aus auch per PN ..Telefon wäre auch OK


----------



## fuluri (18. Mai 2012)

Okay,

dann lege ich mal los und danke für die Antwort!

Wie schaut es denn mit der Ausleuchtung der Strecke aus?

Über den Zeltplatz habe ich ja bereits nur gutes gelesen.

Ist mir aber eigentl. auch egal.
Ich habe schließlich vor die Zeit mit bzw. auf dem Rad zu verbringen.

Aber was ist mit der Verpflegung für uns Solostarter?

Ich komme wahrscheinlich ohne Betreuer. Da wäre es schon nicht schlecht wenn man was an der Strecke bekommt.

Ja und überhaupt.

Verhalten der Mitstarter?

Leistungsstärke der Fahrer?

....


Erzähl einfach mal.

Natürlich auch gerne per PN.

sportliche Grüße


----------



## Scott-y (18. Mai 2012)

Für die Beleuchtung auf der Strecke hast du natürlich selbst zu sorgen. Je mehr je besser. Es gibt aber genug Passagen wo du, wenn deine Lampe es her gibt ,mit geringerer Leistung auskommst, denn es geht lange gerade aus. Wieviel Licht du brauchst ist dein Ding.
 Verpflegung vom Veranstalter als Solostarter ist immer ein Problem. Denn man wird im laufe des Rennens sehr sensibel auf den Magen und sollte keine Experimente machen mit angebotenen Getränken oder Essen. Ich mix mir einen 5l Kanister (mit Hahn) feriges Getränk an und fülle dann auf.  Man (ICH) bekomme dan Gelüste die die Veranstalter meist nicht befriedigen können, ich aber schon kenne.

  Mein Tip : Immer unhabhängig vom Veranstalter sein. Das letzte Mal lief die Verpflegung vom Veranstalter nicht so reibungslos.
  Über Leistungsstärke und Verhalten der Mitstreiter kann man nie vorher was sagen. Wie auch? Generell läufen solche Rennen bis auf den Start immer sehr entspannt ab. Als Solo ist man ehr immer in seinem eigenen Universum.


----------



## viper400 (20. Mai 2012)

@ fuluri

hi, ist auch mein erstes 24 stunden rennen;-) also lass mir mal meinen letzten platz....
Da die wechselzone unmittelbar am zelt liegt, solltest du dich relativ gut selbst verpflegen.....den rest mal gaaanz entspannt angehen....


gruss und wir sehen uns;-)


----------



## fuluri (23. Mai 2012)

Gibt es denn schon was neues vom Veranstalter zu hören?

Der letzte Eintrag auf der Homepage ist schon ein bissl älter.

Ich reise am Freitag nachmittag an. Wie schaut es denn bei euch so aus?


----------



## terbu (23. Mai 2012)

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit dem Abbau am Sonntag aus? Ich plane eigentlich nach der Zieleinfahrt ins Zelt zu krabbeln und den Restsonntag zu "entsprannen"... ;-)

Abreise bei mir wäre erst am Montag. Geht das aus Sicht der Veranstallter in Ordnung? Gibts hier Solostarter aus dem letzten Jahr die hiermit Erfahrung haben?


----------



## viper400 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich reise Freitag nachmittag an, dann entspannt aufbauen,strecke abfahren und den Grill an ;-) Nudeln gibt es ja von sa bis so:-(
mal sehen wie es so läuft,meine längste trainingsfahrt war bisher 8std,aber 24 ist ja auch nicht vieeellll mehr ;-)Durchhalten ist das Motto und ne Menge Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (23. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch am  Freitag Nachmittag da. Den Rest des Tages werde ich auch so mit Nudeln und so weiter ausklingen lassen. Strecke auswendig lernen damit man sie ,,im Schlaf kann"
 Ich denke man bis Montag bleiben ist wohl auch kein Problem. Die sind da alle super freundlich an der Rezeption. Gleich an den Campingstromadappter denken. Ich bin aber Sonntag schon weg.


----------



## viper400 (23. Mai 2012)

stromadapter gibt es an der rezeption ???? kabeltrommel reicht also???


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (23. Mai 2012)

viper400 schrieb:


> Ich reise Freitag nachmittag an, dann entspannt aufbauen,strecke abfahren und den Grill an ;-)


Wir werden ebenfalls am Freitag, allerdings erst gegen frühen Abend, anreisen. Aufbauen und grillen versteht sich da ja quasi von selbst. 
Ist das Abfahren der Strecke bereits am Freitag erlaubt? Ich hätte irgendwie damit gerechnet, dass die Strecke "unmittelbar" vor dem Rennen gesperrt und dann am Samstag Vormittag zur Besichtigung geöffnet wird. Ist mein erstes mal, seht mir die Unwissenheit nach. 



Scott-y schrieb:


> Gleich an den Campingstromadappter  denken.


Wir haben bis jetzt nur Kabeltrommeln eingeplant. Benötigt man da aufjedenfall so einen Adapter? Kann man die dort ggf. ausleihen?


----------



## r19andre (24. Mai 2012)

Moin,
wir fahren auch Freitag gegen 15.00 Uhr los. Mit Wowa sollten wir gegen fünf da sein. Schön aufbauen, Vorzelt hoch und den Rest dann chillen 
Und wir bleiben dann auch gleich noch eine Woche da und machen Urlaub 

wird bestimmt schön....

Andre


----------



## marcusge (24. Mai 2012)

Dieser Adapter würde mich auch interessieren!
Wie sieht denn der Anschluß auf dem Campingplatz aus?


----------



## Scott-y (24. Mai 2012)

Die Adappter gibt es an der Rezeption .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (25. Mai 2012)

das sin die blauen CEE Stecker mit den drei Kontakten innen

nur noch eine Woche und ich habe mal wieder eine Erkältung das wird ein Desaster.....


----------



## marcusge (25. Mai 2012)

Besten Dank für die Antwort.
Stecker ist vorhanden.
Bis nächste Woche am Alfsee.


----------



## Scott-y (25. Mai 2012)

Vergesst die 50 m Trommel nicht


----------



## terbu (26. Mai 2012)

r19andre schrieb:


> nur noch eine Woche und ich habe mal wieder eine Erkältung das wird ein Desaster.....


 
Beir mir diese gerade ab. Hatte mich ziemlich erwischt und das Training war die letzten 1,5 Wochen ziemlich mau. Hatte es weitestgehend heruntergefahren um fürs Alfsee-Wochenende auskukriert zu sein.

Aber es ist eh mein 1. 24-h-Rennen. Durchhalten lautet also die Devise. Ihr dürft mir also beim Überrunden aufmunterndes zurufen!


----------



## lone_wolf (26. Mai 2012)

Hast Dir eine gute Veranstaltung ausgesucht für Dein erstes 24h Projekt als Solofahrer - angenehme Atmosphäre, super Campingplatz und Einsteiger-freundliche Strecke


----------



## Scott-y (26. Mai 2012)

Wir können ja eine Handicapwertung ein mit Rundengutschrift einführen:
Erkältung mit weißen Schnodder= 1Runde
Erkältung mit grünen Schnodder= 2 Runden
Nicht trainieren können wegen ,,keine Zeit" = 3,5 Runden
Nicht trainieren können wegen ,,keine Lust " =10 Runden
Weil man sich keine Schaltung leisten konnte  = _ _ Runden( zum selber eintragen)
 Weil man nur Mama als  Helfer hat= Immer Eine mehr als der Schnellste!!!!
.
.
.
.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Mai 2012)

Kurvenjaeger schrieb:


> Wir werden ebenfalls am Freitag, allerdings erst gegen frühen Abend, anreisen. Aufbauen und grillen versteht sich da ja quasi von selbst.
> Ist das Abfahren der Strecke bereits am Freitag erlaubt? Ich hätte irgendwie damit gerechnet, dass die Strecke "unmittelbar" vor dem Rennen gesperrt und dann am Samstag Vormittag zur Besichtigung geöffnet wird. Ist mein erstes mal, seht mir die Unwissenheit nach.
> 
> 
> Wir haben bis jetzt nur Kabeltrommeln eingeplant. Benötigt man da aufjedenfall so einen Adapter? Kann man die dort ggf. ausleihen?



Meines Wissens nach kann man bereits am Freitag die ersten Runden auf der Strecke drehen.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Mai 2012)

am Dienstag solls Infos geben,
die Streckenlänge beträgt zur Zeit 9,1 km ohne die Brücken, was immer das heißen soll,

letztes Jahr waren es doch auch 9,irgendwas, wenn jetzt hinten auf der "Autobahn" was dazugekommen ist muß ja vorn was rausgenommen worden sein, 
ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen wie die neue Strecke wird


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (29. Mai 2012)

Grghs... heute: Schaltauge gebrochen. 

Da kommt in mir gleich die Frage auf: Wird es vor Ort für solche und ähnliche Notfälle "Ersatzteilhändler" geben?


----------



## ohneworte (29. Mai 2012)

Kurvenjaeger schrieb:


> Grghs... heute: Schaltauge gebrochen.
> 
> Da kommt in mir gleich die Frage auf: Wird es vor Ort für solche und ähnliche Notfälle "Ersatzteilhändler" geben?



Es sind schon ein paar Händler vor Ort, ob die aber jedes erdenkliche Schaltauge dabei haben werden möchte ich einmal stark anzweifeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (29. Mai 2012)

bin in sundern auch mit gebrochenen schaltauge ausgeschieden.erfahrene fahrer meinten nur :sowas hätte man doch immer dabei!!!
hab mir dann auch direkt 2 neue besorgt so das mir das halt nicht mehr passieren kann.denke das sind sinvoll angelegte 12 euro -)
hab gerade meinem teampartner für duisburg auch das dringend ans herz gelegt.....
mfg


----------



## Sabo.g (29. Mai 2012)

Hab gerade folgendes in der Ausschreibung des Rennens gelesen:

"Die Bestätigung der Teilnahmebedingungen durch den Teamleaders ist zwingend zur Start-Nummer-Ausgabe mitbringen." 



MFG Sabo


----------



## Sabo.g (29. Mai 2012)

Hab es gefunden: http://www.aktivsee.de/downloads/reglement.pdf

MFG Sabo


----------



## mistermoo (29. Mai 2012)

2011 war wohl jemand dort vor Ort nur leider vielleicht bis 20 Uhr am Stand, danach nix

Ein paar Unterstände / Großzelte an der Wechselzone könnten dieses Jahr wohl auch nötig sein für die wartenden Wechselfahrer.


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2012)

Jaaaa...

Wetter soll geil werden  Aber auf'm Rad wird man sowieso nass, da brauchts dann auch keine Unterstände in der Wechselzone... 

DEISTERWETTER


----------



## Scott-y (31. Mai 2012)

Wer brauch schon Wechselfahrer?
 Bei ,,DEISTERWETTER" ,haben wir dann Heimvorteil?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2012)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Wer brauch schon Wechselfahrer?
> Bei ,,DEISTERWETTER" ,haben wir dann Heimvorteil?



Da fehlen dann doch die Höhenmeter!


----------



## lone_wolf (4. Juni 2012)

Super Veranstaltung, klasse Rennen! Sorry an meine Solo-Mitstreiter auf der Bühne bei der Preisverleihung - hab' euch gar nicht gratuliert und möchte es auf diesem Wege nachholen! War einfach so was von aufgeregt, da es in 20 Jahren MTB Sport mein erstes Treppchen überhaupt war, war irgendwie komplett durch den Wind. Sorry nochmals dafür.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juni 2012)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Super Veranstaltung, klasse Rennen! Sorry an meine Solo-Mitstreiter auf der Bühne bei der Preisverleihung - hab' euch gar nicht gratuliert und möchte es auf diesem Wege nachholen! War einfach so was von aufgeregt, da es in 20 Jahren MTB Sport mein erstes Treppchen überhaupt war, war irgendwie komplett durch den Wind. Sorry nochmals dafür.



Kann den Eindruck nur bestätigen und ich durfte auch das erste mal auf das Treppchen. Und hiermit auch Glückwünsche an die Mannschaft des TuS Bramsche zum dritten Platz in unserer Wertung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -flowjunkie- (4. Juni 2012)

Gratulation an den Veranstalter und allen Helfern! Mit dem Rennwochenende habt Ihr euch zum Vorjahr echt selbst übertroffen.  Nur das erwähnte nichtvorhandene "Treppchen" hat mir gefehlt, spaß! gruß andré


----------



## viper400 (4. Juni 2012)

@ Lone Wolf : Glückwunsch!!! Und danke für die Tipps von dir und allen anderen hier im ForumHat was gebracht.
Sonst fahr ich seit 2 jahren mal den ein oder anderen Kurzstrecken Marathon;-)Und hatte mit dem letzten Platz gerechnet.....aber bis zum einsetzenden Regen lief es gut....Und nach der 3 Grad warmen Nacht war dann für mich schluss.Aber für platz 23 hat es gereicht

Respekt an alle die weiter gemacht haben

Super Veranstaltung und tolle Organisation

Bin nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder dabei


----------



## tangoba62 (4. Juni 2012)

Von mir und meinem Team -Flowjunkies/BSL - auch ein dickes Lob an die Orga. Habt richtig viel verbessert und es hat uns richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Reichte am Ende zum 3.Rang 

Wo und/oder wann findet man eigentlich die Fotos ??

Gruß Udo


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (4. Juni 2012)

Ich/ Wir waren auch begeistert vom Rennen. Rennverpflegung war Klasse. 
Was ich komisch fand war, wofür bezahle ich 15  für dem Betreuer, wenn er dann nicht mit in die Wechselzone darf und sich auch nicht dort Verpflegen kann. 
Die neue Streckenführung fand ich auch ganz gut. Die erste Brücke hatte es mit der Zeit aber in sich. 27 mal habe ich sie geschafft, 3 mal hat sie mich bezwungen.
Nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder dabei.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juni 2012)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Von mir und meinem Team -Flowjunkies/BSL - auch ein dickes Lob an die Orga. Habt richtig viel verbessert und es hat uns richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Reichte am Ende zum 3.Rang
> 
> Wo und/oder wann findet man eigentlich die Fotos ??
> 
> Gruß Udo



Moin,

das verstehe ich nicht. Von uns und anderen Teams waren Betreuer mit in der Wechselzone.

Es war z.B. der Andi mit seiner Norma mit den Kameras unterwegs. Die kannst Du unter www.andis-radsportfotos.de finden.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Sabo.g (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

ein schÃ¶nes und erfolgreiches Wochenende ging zu ende. ZunÃ¤chst ein riesiges DankeschÃ¶n an die Helfer des THWs, des DRKs an das Massageteam und natÃ¼rlich an alle Helfer des Veranstalters, die sich um die Organisation und das leibliche Wohl gekÃ¼mmert haben.

Die StreckenÃ¤nderungen sind eine ware Bereicherung fÃ¼r das Rennen (auch wenn die Metallrampen in den letzen Runden alles abverlangten).  Essen und Trinken waren in ausreichendem MaÃe vorhanden und die Damen und Herren auf der anderen Seite der Verpflegungstische waren 24 h durchgÃ¤ngig freundlich und gut gelaunt.   Was mich allerdings etwas gestÃ¶rte, waren die ganzen Betreuer und zum Teil Zuschauer die sich im Verpflegungszelt, in den regnerischen Schlussstunden, untergestellt haben. War ja fast kein Durchkommen. (bitte 24 h lang den Zugang zum Verpflegungsbereich kontrollieren).

Auch ich kann dem zustimmen, dass ihr (das Orga-Team) eure Hausaufgaben gemacht habt und sehr sehr viele MÃ¤ngel des Vorjahres beseitigen konntet. Da ihr ja stÃ¤ndig bestrebt seit, euer Event zu verbessern, habe ich noch einige kleine WÃ¼nsche/ Hinweise. 

1. es wurde bereits angesprochen 15 â¬ dafÃ¼r das der Betreuer in die Wechelzone darf? (Waren Ã¼brigens auch hin und wieder Familien in der WZ die bestimmt kein Band hatten)

2. an alle ZugÃ¤nge zum See die auf die Rennstrecke fÃ¼hren, bitte mit einem Hinweisschild (Achtung hier Rennstrecke!) versehen (nicht das wieder so ein verrÃ¼ckter FuÃgÃ¤nger versucht alle Radfahrer aufzuhalten und wie ich selbst erleben musste, vom Rad runterboxt!!!!)

3. Stromversorgung im Bereich der Einzelfahrer erweitern (darÃ¼ber hatten wir ja bereits gesprochen)

4. Siegerehrung: Ihr habt es doch wieder selbst miterlebt. Preise erhalten und weg waren alle Ausgezeichneten. Ihr nennt die Einzelfahrer KÃ¶nige des Rennens und den Sieger KÃ¶nig vom Alfsee! Mensch Leute, die Einzelfahrer haben 24 h in den Beinen, sind durchgefroren, hungrig und mÃ¼de und dann lasst ihr sie eine Stunde lang in der kalten Gegend rumstehen, um sie dann am Ende, zu ihrer Ehrung in sehr gelichtete Zuschauerreihen blicken zu lassen. Kehrt doch den Vorgang bitte um. Erst die KÃ¶nige dann die Zweier, Vierer usw.

5. Der Start: Ich war sehr irritiert, das wir Einzelfahrer als erstes Starten sollten. Hatte groÃe BefÃ¼rchtungen, dass und kurz nach dem Startschuss die 4 er und 8 er Fahrer um die Ohren sausen wÃ¼rden. Es ist zum GlÃ¼ck nicht so wie befÃ¼rchtet eingetroffen (wenn ich es im nachhinein richtig mitbekommen habe gab es zwischen den Feldern wohl eine Minute VerzÃ¶gerung zwischen den Starts) Haben aber dann nicht die 4 er und 8 er Teams im ersten Trail alle warten mÃ¼ssen? Mich wÃ¼rden mal die EindrÃ¼cker der Startfahrer der verschiedenen Team interessieren.


OK, dass waren im Vergleich zum Vorjahr nur kleine/ wenige VerbesserungsvorschlÃ¤ge. Alles in allem war das ne richtig klasse Veranstaltung. Wenn es die Zeit zulÃ¤sst bin ich nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder am Start.



MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adisonfire (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Sabo,

erstmal Respeckt für deine Leistung als Einzelfahrer  Mir hat das 4er Team gereicht 

Deinen Anmerkungen sowie Lob und Kritik kann ich voll zustimmen. Erstmal eine klasse Veranstaltung die man natürlich immer wieder noch verbessern kann. 

Am Start gab es eine Unterbrechung von ca. einer halben Minute, ich weiß das nicht mehr ganz genau. Bin selber nicht gestartet sonder war der 4te Fahrer. Es kamen erst die 1er, dann die 2er, nach kurzer Pause die 4er und am Schluss die 8er. Sofern ihr nicht bereits im Wald von den GT oder Univega Piloten überholt worden seid, hat das alles perfekt von der Orga geklappt. Am See gab es ja dann ausreichend Platz für Überholmanöver. 

Dann vielleicht bis nächstes Jahr und bis dahin Hals und Beinbruch 

Gruß
AD


----------



## exto (5. Juni 2012)

Die Zeitabstände am Start waren perfekt. Ich als (nicht besonders schnell startender) Singlespeed-Solist bin von den ersten schnellen Vierern exakt auf dem ersten breiten Teil des Deiches eingeholt worden. Mir macht das immer Gänsehaut, wenn ich die Jungs kacheln sehe. Eine wahre Freude. 

In dem Zusammenhang ein kleiner Einwurf:

Ich bin mit einem Mitglied des Vierer-Sieger-Teams zwischen den beiden Singletrails aneinandergeraten. Die folgende Debatte hat sicherlich mehr Zeit und Puste gekostet, als der gegenseitige Rempler. Das war unnötig, aber - zumindest auf meiner Seite - wohl dem erhöhten Adrenalinpegel geschuldet. Falls du hier mitliest: Entschuldigung!

Was die Strecke angeht: DEUTLICHE Verbesserung zum Vorjahr! Die Rampen waren interessant, aber ab Sonntag Vormittag echt hart. Wenn ich das einigermaßen korrekt überschlagen habe, habe ich insgesammt etwa 2 3/4 Stunden auf der berüchtigten Gegengeraden verbracht. Dabei sind mir noch ein, zwei Vorschläge zur Einschlafverhütung eingefallen 

Ein Paar kleinere Kritikpunkte sind ja schon genannt worden und mir auch aufgefallen. Aber wenn ich sehe, wie das Orga-Team auf die Kritik vom letzten Jahr reagiert hat, hab ich keine Zweifel, dass auch das nächstes Jahr kein Thema mehr sein wird.

Insgesamt eine phänomenale Steigerung


----------



## Scott-y (5. Juni 2012)

So ich melde mich auch noch!
 Hut ab an die Orga und die ganzen Hilfskräfte. (Beim THW habe ich mich selbst im vorbeifahren bedankt, für das Licht am Trail mit dem Sandkasten und der Brücke am Ende , denn ich hatte nur noch eine Not-Funzel am Bike . Die andere war defekt.)
 Ich traue mich nicht zu meckern, denn das was ihr alles an Kritikpunkten vom letzten Jahr geändert habt, ist aller Ehren wert und verdient großes Lob.
Dieses Jahr kann ich euch mit ruhigen Gewissen weiterempfehlen
Macht weiter so und ihr müsst bald Fahrerteams ablehnen.

P.S. Die Stecke hatte durch die kleine Änderungen echten Anspruch. Wir konnten richtige Dramen am Fr. und Sa. sehen wie Leute mit der Brücke an der Wechselzone gekämft hatten.


----------



## mistermoo (5. Juni 2012)

Danke an die Orga fÃ¼r die vielen Verbesserungen gegenÃ¼ber 2011.

Es gab die ganze Rennzeit Ã¼ber hinweg immer frische GetrÃ¤nke/etwas zu essen in diversen Varianten. Die beiden Damen im Verpflegungszelt waren 24 Std. guter Laune, DANKE auch dafÃ¼r.

Einzige zu verbessernde Punkte sind von meiner Seite:

- es waren wieder gerade mitten in der Nacht an noralgischen Stellen keine Streckenposten mehr zu sehen (daher vielleicht auch das befahren der Rennstrecke in Gegenrichtung von Einheimischen)

- die 15 â¬ fÃ¼r die Betreuer sind nicht ganz klar deklariert, warum und wofÃ¼r (ich komme gleich zu Punkt 3)

- es war wie im letzten Jahr das gewisse Betreuer/Freunde/Sponsorenteams ohne Kontrolle in den Wechselzonenbereich (direkt an der Rennstrecke) gelassen wurden und sich dort mit StÃ¼hlen etc. ausgebreitet haben, obwohl klar gesagt worden war das dieses nicht gestattet sei (ich Stand am Eingang zur Verpflegungszone und der Einlass meinte das sowas nicht gestattet wÃ¤re und genau dann geht einer mit Stuhl etc. an ihm vorbei direkt in die Wechselzone und er nickt nur)

- eine breitere BrÃ¼cke an der Verpflegungszone, da es dort doch oft zu brenzlichen Situationen gekommen ist, wenn die schnellen Teams in hohen Tempo die wenigen Schiebefahrer beinahe Ã¼berfuhren


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (5. Juni 2012)

Von unserer Seite auch nochmal ganz herzlichen Dank und ein großes Lob an die Veranstalter und alle Helfer! Das war eine klasse Veranstaltung und hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Nächstes Jahr sind wir sicher wieder dabei. 

Bei der Streckenbesichtigung hatten wir noch arge Bedenken bzgl. der Bordsteinkanten am Deich, umso erleichterter waren wir, als die zu Rennbeginn plötzlich mit kleinen Rampen entschärft waren. An dieser Stelle auch nochmal herzlichen Dank an den Fahrer der zwischenzeitlich die kaputte Holzrampe "festgehalten" hat. 

Die Streckenbeschallung bei der Zwischenzeitmessung möchte ich auch mal positiv hervorheben. Die Stelle hat jede Runde aufs Neue Spaß gemacht, weil es vor allem eine nette Abwechslung gegenüber der ansonsten eher sehr ruhigen Umgebung war (was allerdings keineswegs negativ gemeint ist).

Wirkliche Negativkritik gibt es von unserer Seite eher keine. Für's nächste Jahr solltet ihr vielleicht ab Freitags für den kleinen Parkstreifen an der Schranke ein Parkverbot verhängen. Dadurch entfällt die lästige Suche nach den Autobesitzern und über die Entfernung zum nächsten Parkplatz kann sich sowieso keiner beschweren.

Während des Rennens habe ich mehrere Fahrer ohne funktionierendes Rücklicht gesehen, die teils einige Runden weitergefahren sind. Zählt das nicht mit unter die Beleuchtungspflicht? Aus meiner Sicht sollte da jemand im Start-/Zielbereich drauf achten und die Fahrer ggf. rausziehen. Wenn zu der fehlenden Rückleuchte vorne nur ne Mini-Frontfunzel werkelt, kann man den Fahrer schonmal übersehen und beinahe reinrauschen. 


Hat eigentlich irgendwer Videos gemacht?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2012)

Wegen der fehlenden oder defekten Rücklichter wurden im meinem Beisein in der Wechselzone die jeweiligen Betreuer angesprochen. Zumindestens als ich mich nach Ablösung noch vor Ort befunden habe!


----------



## Muckelchen (6. Juni 2012)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Einzige zu verbessernde Punkte sind von meiner Seite:
> 
> 
> - die 15  für die Betreuer sind nicht ganz klar deklariert, warum und wofür (ich komme gleich zu Punkt 3)


 
Moin! 

Sind diese 15/Betreuer nicht für das nutzten des Campingplatzes? 
Der Starter zahlt ja die Nutzung mit der Startgebühr, der Betreuer quasi extra (Duschen, Klo etc...).

Eine sonst sehr schöne Veranstaltung, ich werde so es zeitlich passt wieder dran teilnehmen.

M.


----------



## gewichtheber (6. Juni 2012)

Moin,
die Verbesserungen an der Strecke fand ich top, da hat man sich was einfallen lassen. Verpflegung klappte auch, die heiße Brühe hat mir das Leben gerettet.
Kritik: Das spanische Team fuhr die ganze Nacht ohne Licht, für mich ein klarer Grund das Team zu disqualifizieren, zumal sie darauf angesprochen wurden und dennoch nicht nachgebessert haben. Für die Siegerehrung würde ich mir wünschen, dass die Einzelfahrer als erstes geehrt werden würden, ich finde das steht ihnen zu!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Moin,
> die Verbesserungen an der Strecke fand ich top, da hat man sich was einfallen lassen. Verpflegung klappte auch, die heiße Brühe hat mir das Leben gerettet.
> Kritik: Das spanische Team fuhr die ganze Nacht ohne Licht, für mich ein klarer Grund das Team zu disqualifizieren, zumal sie darauf angesprochen wurden und dennoch nicht nachgebessert haben. Für die Siegerehrung würde ich mir wünschen, dass die Einzelfahrer als erstes geehrt werden würden, ich finde das steht ihnen zu!



Hi Martin,

sind die komplett ohne Beleuchtung gefahren oder fehlten wie ich das mitbekommen habe nur die rückwärtige Beleuchtung?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## gewichtheber (6. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> sind die komplett ohne Beleuchtung gefahren oder fehlten wie ich das mitbekommen habe nur die rückwärtige Beleuchtung?
> 
> ...



Vorn hatte sie ein Licht dran, aber die Rückleuchten fehlten. Kann für schnelle Fahrer aus den 8er Teams ganz schön gefährlich werden, wenn man den langsameren Vordermann zu spät sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Vorn hatte sie ein Licht dran, aber die Rückleuchten fehlten. Kann für schnelle Fahrer aus den 8er Teams ganz schön gefährlich werden, wenn man den langsameren Vordermann zu spät sieht.



Das war auch mein Kenntnisstand deshalb die Frage.


----------



## adisonfire (6. Juni 2012)

Naja, so dunkel war es dann ja nicht, dass man keinen Vordermann erkennen konnte. Und die Spanier waren auch Nachts nie so langsam, dass man die mit 10 km/h Unterschied überholt hätte.

Ich denke mal auf die Fahrer trifft keine Schuld zu, die fahren in Spanien wohl selten mit Licht, eher war es eine Sache der Orga bezüglich expliziter Aufklärung im Vorfeld. Die Fahrer hatten bereits wegen der fehlenden Beleuchtung eine Runde abgezogen bekommen.

Ist halt manchmal schwierig mit der Kommunikation in unterschiedlichen Sprachen   Aber direkt zu disqualifizieren? Ehrlich gesagt waren Sie bei Überholmanövern immer nett und haben sich bedankt nach der Ankündigung von hinten, nicht wie andere Teams die mit "WEG DA!" von hinten ankamen. Von daher dies als Kritik zu betrachten halte ich für unsinnig.


----------



## juk (6. Juni 2012)

adisonfire schrieb:


> Ich denke mal auf die Fahrer trifft keine Schuld zu, die fahren in Spanien wohl selten mit Licht, eher war es eine Sache der Orga bezüglich expliziter Aufklärung im Vorfeld.



Was!? In Deutschland wird es nachts dunkel?? Das kann wirklich niemand ahnen.


----------



## adisonfire (6. Juni 2012)

...und nachts ist kälter als draußen gell?

die hatten ja Licht, und es ging um's Rücklicht 

aber netter comment


----------



## fuluri (6. Juni 2012)

Auch ich möchte mich für diese wirklich tolle Veranstaltung bedanken.

!!! Ganz dickes  an den Veranstalter !!!

Es war dieses Jahr dort meine Prämiere.

Ich hoffe doch dieses Event wird weiter geführt?!?

Schließlich möchte ich dort nochmal ohne Magenproblemen durch!

sportliche Grüße und macht weiter so!


----------



## gewichtheber (6. Juni 2012)

Von einer abgezogenen Runde wusste ich nichts. Über den Verstoß hinweg zu sehen, weil es ja nicht so schlimm ist, ist sicher nicht der sportlichste Weg, denn ein Reglement, ist ein Reglement, ist ein Reglement!


----------



## terbu (6. Juni 2012)

Für mich war es das erste 24h-Rennen meines Lebens, daher kann ich nichts zu der oben genannten Kritik zu 2011, bzw. zu den gemachtenVerbesserungen sagen. Doch für dieses Jahr kann ich dem oben genannten großen Lob nur Zustimmen! Kleinigkeiten zum Verbessern? Ja klar, die gibt es immer!



- Die Organisation wirkte Rund und eingespielt, als wenn es den Event schon seit Jahren gäbe. Angefangen beim Abfangen der Einzelstarter für den Extrazeltplatz

- Die Verpflegung habe ich zwar erst sehr spät genutzt, da ich in der ersten Rennhälfte meinem Magen nur gewohntes zuführen wollte, doch als ich Nachts das erste mal dort vorfuhr blieb kein Wunsch offen.

- Allerdings sollte ein Verbot für Teamfahrer dort entweder gar nicht existieren oder auch wenn doch, dann auch durchgesetzt werden. Ich musste mich z.B. an einer Schlange Teamfahrer vorbeidrängeln als ich an die Nudeln wollte.

- Die Metallrampen waren nicht erst in den letzten Stunden eine Qual

- Von bisher von niemandem erwähnt: Die Buckelwiese kurz vor bzw. nach der Zieldurchfahrt/der Wechselzone fand ich fast noch schlimmer. Ging das nur mir so?

- Ich hatte übrigens kein einziges negatives Erlebnis mit riskant oder blöd überholenden Teamfahrern trotz des Wahnsinns Tempo mit dem die teils an einem vorbeifliegen! Respekt!

- Die fehlenden Steckenposten (gerade an der neuen Waldabfahrt) habe auch ich vermisst. Ansonsten waren die Posten jedoch gut verteilt. Auch die nächtliche Ausleuchtung der Stecke durch das THW war Top. Nur die Lampe die erst auf der Mitte der Seedurchfahrt stand und dann später erst an die Waldabfahrt umgebaut wurde ist mir "negativ" aufgefallen.

- Das kaputte Brett wurde ziemlich schnell durch hingeschaufelten ?Teer? ersetzt. Wo hattet ihr den denn so schnell her?

- Zum Thema fahren ohne Rücklicht muss ich ein Geständnis ablegen: Mir wurde von einem überholenden Fahrer zugerufen: Du hast da hinten dein Rücklicht verloren. Ich bin dann rumgedreht und bis zur letzten Deichabfahrt vor dem Zielbereich (also ein kurzes Stück) zurückgefahren. (Ich vermute mal ich bin der oben irgendwo erwähnte einheimische, nächtliche Geisterfahrer der auf der Rennstrecke herumirrte.) Jedenfalls habe ich dort kein Licht gefunden. Ich bin dann anschließend noch eine ganze normale Runde gefahren in der Hoffnung die Lampe irgendwo leuchtend liegen zu sehen. Leider ohne Erfolg. Ich bin dann raus gefahren und hatte mich schon auf eine zweistündige Zwangspause eingestellt. Doch die Rettung kam aus dem Nachbarzelt. Man hat mir dort mal eben mirnichts, dirnichts als Fremden ein Ersatzrücklicht angeschaubt! (Sabo.g ich glaube das waren deine Betreuer. (Pirate-Unterstand?) Sag den Jungs nochmals Danke für alles von mir!)

- Allgemein habe ich die Hilfsbereitschaft und Stimmung im Solo-Fahrerlager als TOP empfunden! (lone wolf und exto: Sagt Eurer Frau/Freundin bitte auch nochmals Danke für die Unterstützung durch Häppchenanreichen, Trinkflasche verstauen, Kühltasche bewachen und Zwischenstandsdurchsage!)

- Auch allen anderen die mir Hilfe angeboten haben: Danke dafür. Ich hatte das Gefühl nicht ohne Betreuer da zu sein, sondern von allen das größte Betreuerteam zu haben. J

- Entschuldigung auch noch dafür das ich nicht mehr mit zur Siegerehrung bin, doch ich habe es nach dem duschen nur noch bis in mein Zelt geschafft.. 

- Also auf diesem Wege: Glückwunsch an lone wolf und Sabo.g für die Treppchenplätze! Aber auch Glückwunsch an alle die hier im Forum herumspuken und von mir aber nicht zu einer Person im Rennen zugeordnet werden können.





è Insgesammt: TOP Veranstaltung, TOP Leute, TOP persönliche Erfahrung à Wann/Wo öffnet die Anmeldung fürs nächst Jahr? J


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

adisonfire schrieb:


> Naja, so dunkel war es dann ja nicht, dass man keinen Vordermann erkennen konnte. Und die Spanier waren auch Nachts nie so langsam, dass man die mit 10 km/h Unterschied überholt hätte.
> 
> Ich denke mal auf die Fahrer trifft keine Schuld zu, die fahren in Spanien wohl selten mit Licht, eher war es eine Sache der Orga bezüglich expliziter Aufklärung im Vorfeld. Die Fahrer hatten bereits wegen der fehlenden Beleuchtung eine Runde abgezogen bekommen.
> 
> Ist halt manchmal schwierig mit der Kommunikation in unterschiedlichen Sprachen   Aber direkt zu disqualifizieren? Ehrlich gesagt waren Sie bei Überholmanövern immer nett und haben sich bedankt nach der Ankündigung von hinten, nicht wie andere Teams die mit "WEG DA!" von hinten ankamen. Von daher dies als Kritik zu betrachten halte ich für unsinnig.



Dann war der Rundenabzug auch Rennentscheidend, sie sind dann ja mit einer Runde und 2 minuten Rückstand Zweiter geworden. Und die Jungs sind wirklich cool drauf, die haben den einen oder anderen aus anderen Teams zu sich nach Spanien zum Surfen eingeladen.

Ich empfand die auch schon im letzten Jahr als äusserst sympathisch!


----------



## adisonfire (6. Juni 2012)

@terbu: Die Buckelwiese fand ich auch richtig fies. Ich fand aber auch, dass fiese Stellen bzw. Dinge die kaputt gegangen oder schlecht befahrbar waren, von der Orga während des Rennens gut ausgebessert wurden. Das Brett musste irgendwann kaputt gehen, die zweite Lösung war in dem Fall besser.

@ohneworte: ohne den Abzug wäre es nochmal richtig spannend geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

Die Wiese war letztes Jahr schon fies!


----------



## viper400 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mich allem nur anschliessen.Die Wiese war echt fies,vorallem die Rinnen kurz vor der ersten Brücke...Danke an die AC/DC Beschallung!!!! Da ging es gleich leichter;-)

Die Stimmung im normalen Fahrerlager war echt super,werde wohl nächstes Jahr den Einzelstarterplatz nehmen.Den hatte ich abgelehnt,da es mein erstes rennen war und ich es ruhig angehen wollte....ankommen und so;-) Nun weiss ich worauf ich mich eingelassen habe,und es lief gut.
Mit überholenden Fahrern hatte ich keine Probleme, alle sehr nett...Und mit dem ein oder anderen Einzelfahrer habe ich noch ein pläuschchen wärend des fahrens gehalten und festgestellt , bin nicht der einzigste der das erste mal 24 stunden fährt.....
Vieleicht sieht man sich mal auf dem ein oder anderen Rennen diese Saison!!!!!

Freu mich schon auf 2013 !!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

Ich habe Heute noch erfahren das eine der Frauen des TUS Bramsche während des gesamten Rennens im Verpflegungszelt vor Ort Brötchen geschmiert hat!

Meinen Allergrößten Respekt und Hochachtung vor diesem Engagement und dieser Leistung!


----------



## Sabo.g (7. Juni 2012)

terbu schrieb:


> ... Doch die Rettung kam aus dem Nachbarzelt. Man hat mir dort mal eben mirnichts, dirnichts als Fremden ein Ersatzrücklicht angeschaubt! (Sabo.g ich glaube das waren deine Betreuer. (Pirate-Unterstand?) Sag den Jungs nochmals Danke für alles von mir!)
> ....
> - Also auf diesem Wege: Glückwunsch an lone wolf und Sabo.g für die Treppchenplätze!



Hi,

klar werde ich den Jungs (Tode und Fussel) das ausrichten. War allerdings kein Pirate sondern ein Polar-Unterstand . (Vielen Dank für die Bereitstellung durch Polar).Die Glückwünsche für den Podestplatz reiche ich weiter an Torsten W. Er war derjenige der nicht aufhören wollte Runde um Runde weiterzutreten. Bis dahin...

MFG Sabo


----------



## lone_wolf (7. Juni 2012)

@ terbu - danke, hab's schon an meine Herzallerliebste weitergeleitet. Neigst aber schon ein bisschen zur Untertreibung 
"Ist mein erstes 24h Rennen und werd's locker angehen lassen" und dann auf Platz 6 finishen - Respekt!
Bin dann mal gespannt, was sich ergibt, wenn Du's nicht locker angehen lässt...


----------



## Hitzi (7. Juni 2012)

Habe im Deister-Forum mal einen neutralen Bericht verfasst und stelle ihn hier gerne zur Verfügung 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9578176&postcount=7767


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (8. Juni 2012)

24h-MTB-Rennen, Alfsee, 02/03.06.2012 Andis Radsportfotos 2012, super Bilder und schnelle Bereitstellung


----------



## r19andre (9. Juni 2012)

Moin,
so zurück vom Alfsee, nein wir haben nicht verschlafen nur noch ein paar Tage Urlaub dort verbracht 
Wir fanden die gesamte Veranstaltung klasse, Leute nett,Orga sehr gut aufgestellt, Verpflegung supi, (auch meine Frau kam mit gelben Bändchen rein)
Ich weis nicht ob es wer mitbekommen hat, aber ich war der, der schon am frühen Abend dem Kollegen übergeben hat mit den Worten, er soll für mich bitte eine Tüte Motivation mitbringen 

Die 2km lange, nicht enden wollende Gerade gab mir nen ganz schönen knacks.
Naja, als ich dann im Bootshaus zufällig das aktuelle Ergebnis sah, P1-2er, ging es dann wieder halbwegs.
Die Wiesentrails waren alle gut angelegt und auch zwischen den Bäumen der Trail hat Spass gemacht.
Danke für die Buddelarbeiten.

Mal sehen ob wir wiederkommen werden,aber am Event wirds nicht liegen.

Andre

Team Mega bike

PS: die Siegerehrung verlief aber ein wenig chaotisch


----------



## ohneworte (2. September 2012)

Moin,

der Termin für 2013 steht. Am 25. und 26. Mai geht es wieder auf die Hatz um den Alfsee!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## terbu (4. September 2012)

Gibt es eine Quelle für diese Information?

So sehr mir das von dir genannte Wochenende auch passen würde, mir wurde vom Veranstallter auf Anfrage vor ein paar Tagen ein anderer Termin genannt.


----------



## juk (4. September 2012)

Der User ohneworte ist eine vertrauenswürdige Quelle.


----------



## ohneworte (9. September 2012)

juk schrieb:


> Der User ohneworte ist eine vertrauenswürdige Quelle.



Merci!

Es wurden bereits seit der Eurobike die ersten Flyer vom Hauptsponsor für das kommende Jahr verteilt!


----------



## terbu (12. September 2012)

Hier ein Auszug aus meiner Mail vom Veranstallter:

<Zitiat>
Das Rennen 2013 wird am 15. und 16. Juni sein. Gestern Abend haben wir die Verträge unterschrieben, die Tinte ist kaum trocken.. ;-) Der Termin soll - zusammen mit der neuen Seite, Flyer, etc. - zur Eurobike vorgestellt werden, aber so hast du ihn ein paar Tage früher.


Beste Grüße,


Robert
</Zitat>

Auf der Webseite steht trotz Ankündigung noch nichts über 2013

Ich werde jetzt dort noch einmal nachhören. Kannst du eventuell mal einen Flyer einscannen und hier einstellen?


----------



## MirkoR (12. September 2012)

Also ich hab da eine Bessere Info vor allem Eurobike war ja schon...


Zitat vom 8. September 2012:

Gestern Abend war Fachwartesitzung in  Cloppenburg vom Bezirk Weser-Ems. Es wird für das Jahr 2013 noch ein  Veranstalter für die BZM Straße gesucht. Ein paar Termine stehen auch  fest. 06./07. April 2013 eröffnen wir die Straßensaison im Bezirk mit  den Rennen in Bramsche und Börger. Das 24 H MTB Rennen um den Alfsee  soll am 25./26. Mai 2013 ausgetragen werden.

Geschrieben vom 
*Radsportbezirk Weser-Ems e.V.*









lg mirko


----------



## terbu (13. September 2012)

Der Termin von "ohneworte" wurde jetzt auch nocheinmal per Mail vom Veranstallter bestätigt. Der mir ursprünglich genannte Termin ist also falsch bzw. wurde danach noch kurzfristig geändert.

Also Termin 25./26.05. ist korrekt!

Webseite ist nun auch aktuell und das wichtigste: Die Anmeldung ist offen!


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (13. September 2012)

Danke für die Info!

Termin ist eingetragen, Planung läuft. 

Wir sehen uns in 253 Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (13. September 2012)

Und angemeldet - da terbu mir MEINE Startnummer weggeschnappt hat, starte ich aus Trotz im 2er Mixed


----------



## ohneworte (13. September 2012)

terbu schrieb:


> Der Termin von "ohneworte" wurde jetzt auch nocheinmal per Mail vom Veranstallter bestätigt. Der mir ursprünglich genannte Termin ist also falsch bzw. wurde danach noch kurzfristig geändert.
> 
> Also Termin 25./26.05. ist korrekt!
> 
> Webseite ist nun auch aktuell und das wichtigste: Die Anmeldung ist offen!



Der Termin ist mir aber auch schon seit Anfang August bekannt.


----------



## terbu (15. September 2012)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Und angemeldet - da terbu mir MEINE Startnummer weggeschnappt hat, starte ich aus Trotz im 2er Mixed


 

Lonewolf nicht alone? Das kann und will ich nicht verantworten! Ich trete die Nummer gerne an dich ab!


----------



## lone_wolf (15. September 2012)

Danke, danke - musste aber meiner Frau nach den Alfsee Runden versprechen, nicht mehr Solo zu starten. Hatte 14 Tage lang tierische Knieprobleme, mein Doc redete was von "unvermeidbarem Verschleiss, Gedanken machen über ein neues Hobby..."
Hat sich glücklicherweise alles zum Guten gewendet, Knieprobleme sind im weiteren Verlauf der Saison nicht mehr aufgetreten.
Von daher haste mir gerade meine perfekte Ausrede kaputt gemacht 

Außerdem bin ich jetzt in 'nem Alter, wo ich auf die Hilfe Anderer angewiesen bin 
Duisburg dieses Jahr im 2er Mixed war dank meiner hervorragenden Teampartnerin Nici super erfolgreich und hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Deshalb geht's dann 2013 in dieser Konfiguration zum Alfsee und nach Duisburg.


----------



## unknownbeats (15. September 2012)

high
komme aus düsseldorf und würde mich gerne einem 4er team anschliessen was hier aus der region kommt. habe dieses jahr schon in duisburg und am ring mitgemacht weiss also was bei einem solchen event auf einem zukommt. bei interesse einfach mal melden.
gr micha


----------



## terbu (15. September 2012)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich jetzt in 'nem Alter, wo ich auf die Hilfe Anderer angewiesen bin


 

Solange kein Pfadfinder angerannt kommt um dir über die Straße zu helfen ist noch alles in Ordnung... ;-)
Alles Gute fürs Knie weiterhin und bis spätestens Mai!


----------



## MirkoR (15. September 2012)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> high
> komme aus düsseldorf und würde mich gerne einem 4er team anschliessen was hier aus der region kommt. habe dieses jahr schon in duisburg und am ring mitgemacht weiss also was bei einem solchen event auf einem zukommt. bei interesse einfach mal melden.
> gr micha



Findest sicher was suchen auch nen 4 sind 3 aber nicht aus der Region wir suchen erstmal einen aus unserer nähe!


----------



## Scott-y (16. September 2012)

Ich kämpfe auch noch mit Spätschäden vom Alfsee. Ich habe gehofft die Zeit wird´s richten. ...Falsch gedacht . Ich muß wohl doch mal sehn was der Doc sagt. Seit dem Rennen habe ich nicht wieder ernsthaft auf dem Rad gesessen. Sogar meine Solostartplatz in Duisburg sausen lassen,  auf den ich seit 2 Jahren gewartet habe. 
 Ich will aber noch nicht aufgeben. 
Erst zum Doc , dann mal sehn was der sagt. Wenn der sein OK gibt, GA Training im Winter. Dann werde ich mich für den Alfsee anmelden. Drückt die Daumen.Ihr wollt ja Gegner und keine Opfer


----------



## ohneworte (28. September 2012)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe auch noch mit Spätschäden vom Alfsee. Ich habe gehofft die Zeit wird´s richten. ...Falsch gedacht . Ich muß wohl doch mal sehn was der Doc sagt. Seit dem Rennen habe ich nicht wieder ernsthaft auf dem Rad gesessen. Sogar meine Solostartplatz in Duisburg sausen lassen,  auf den ich seit 2 Jahren gewartet habe.
> Ich will aber noch nicht aufgeben.
> Erst zum Doc , dann mal sehn was der sagt. Wenn der sein OK gibt, GA Training im Winter. Dann werde ich mich für den Alfsee anmelden. Drückt die Daumen.Ihr wollt ja Gegner und keine Opfer



Kopf hoch, wird schon klappen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. Oktober 2012)

Tja, man wird nicht jünger... 

Ich will 2013 auch mal n bisschen kürzer treten. Ein Start im 2er Team am Alfsee wäre da ja vielleicht ne Möglichkeit. Allerdings: So gaaanz völlig normal kann ich irgendwie auch nicht.

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust auf ein 2er - Singlespeed - Team, ein 2er - Cross - Team, entweder Singlespeed, oder mixed? Vielleicht gibt's ja auch noch was anderes, lustiges, was mir grad nicht einfällt


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2012)

tandem


----------



## ohneworte (8. Oktober 2012)

E-Bike!


----------



## exto (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja klar, vom Singlespeeder zum eBiker. Evolution mal rückwärts 

Tandem wäre geil. Speedgarantie!


----------



## Cyclingtobi (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin dann mal als Einzel angemeldet! 
Mal sehen auf was ich mich da eingelassen habe 

bis jetzt nur Duisburg im 4er hinter mich gebracht!


----------



## mistermoo (12. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Tja, man wird nicht jünger...
> 
> Ich will 2013 auch mal n bisschen kürzer treten. Ein Start im 2er Team am Alfsee wäre da ja vielleicht ne Möglichkeit. Allerdings: So gaaanz völlig normal kann ich irgendwie auch nicht.
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand Lust auf ein 2er - Singlespeed - Team, ein 2er - Cross - Team, entweder Singlespeed, oder mixed? Vielleicht gibt's ja auch noch was anderes, lustiges, was mir grad nicht einfällt



noch steht Alfsee für mich auf der Schwebe
nachdem mich ein Teamkollege dieses Jahr 2 Runden in der Nacht bzw. am frühen morgen hat stehen lassen und ich mir schön eine Erkältung weggeholt hatte, ist meine Laune auf Kalt am Morgen nicht sonderlich hoch. Es fehlt mir also nur noch ein Singlespeed (das Alte Rad ist zerlegt) und ne gehörige Portion Wahnsinn. Könnte natürlich das 29er umbauen auf SP. Ich gehe noch ein wenig in mich...

2er Bonanza war nicht erlaubt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (29. November 2012)

So, die Würfel sind Gefallen:

2er - Singlespeed - Stahlfahrrad - Team. Ich würd mir wünschen, dass die Jungs neben einer neuen Waldpassage am Nordende des Sees, an der sie ja offensichtlich arbeiten, auf der Gegengeraden einige der vorhandenen Ab- und Auffahrten einbinden. Dann tut der Ar*** am zweiten Tag nicht so weh


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2012)

exto schrieb:


> So, die Würfel sind Gefallen:
> 
> 2er - Singlespeed - Stahlfahrrad - Team. Ich würd mir wünschen, dass die Jungs neben einer neuen Waldpassage am Nordende des Sees, an der sie ja offensichtlich arbeiten, auf der Gegengeraden einige der vorhandenen Ab- und Auffahrten einbinden. Dann tut der Ar*** am zweiten Tag nicht so weh



Hi Axel,

Da wird was passieren!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (30. November 2012)

Hast Du schon Infos, die auf der Homepage noch nicht zugänglich sind?     

btw: Herren 4er, mal gucken was geht.


----------



## terbu (30. November 2012)

ohneworte hatte damals schon einen anderen Termin für den Event als der Veranstallter selber per Mail verschickt hatte. Wie sich später heraussstellte: ohnewortes Termin war der Richtige....

Könnte also auch diesmal was dran sein an seiner Aussage... Ich würde mich freuen wenn die ewig lange Gegengerade etwas "aufgelockert" würde. Zumindest solange es keine "Senkrecht-die-Deichwand-hochfahr-Abschnitte" sind... ;-)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. April 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Axel,
> 
> Da wird was passieren!
> 
> ...


 
Und...?
Was ist passiert?

Stimmt, was in der MTB-News steht?
Die Strecke ist jetzt 10,0 Km mit 160 Hm langhoch


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2013)

Die Strecke wird wohl 9,3 Kilometer lang sein und voon der Gegengerade gibt es noch Abzweigungen in den Wald. Ich werde wahrscheinlich Mitte/Ende April die Möglichkeiten bekommen dort mir die Sachen mal anzuschauen und vielleicht teilweise sogar zu befahren.

In welcher MTB-News wird das denn beschrieben?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. April 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Strecke wird wohl 9,3 Kilometer lang sein und voon der Gegengerade gibt es noch Abzweigungen in den Wald. Ich werde wahrscheinlich Mitte/Ende April die Möglichkeiten bekommen dort mir die Sachen mal anzuschauen und vielleicht teilweise sogar zu befahren.
> 
> In welcher MTB-News wird das denn beschrieben?


 
Ach, die heißt ja inzwischen Bike-Sport. Da ist, wie seit immer, ein Marathon Spezial drin.


----------



## terbu (7. April 2013)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal ein wenig Werbung für einen geplanten Video-Dreh zu den 24h am Alfsee machen:

http://www.pixels2pictures.de/index.php/projekte

Hinter der Idee Steckt ein Freund von mir, von dem ich schon einige andere Dinge gesehen habe. Er hat Aufnahme und Schnitt-Technisch einiges auf dem Kasten. Er will mit Filmteam und Highend-Ausrüstung anrücken.

Ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen wenn wir die notwenige Anzahl an Kaufinteressenten an einer DvD zu diesem Event zusammen bekommen!

Wäre eine wahnsinns Erinnerung an 24h Kampf/Freunde/Qual...


----------

